# The Official E3 2018 Thread - CapGod is back



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2018)

*EDIT 3:
*
Puting this in the OP because this guy is legit a treasure
*



EDIT 2:
*
If you fail at simple calendering like @Pandamonium, here's a simple countdown to all the major conferences and directs that are showing during E3:

 wikia source

*EDIT: *

A week away from video game Christmas 2018, I couldn't find the usual schedule but resetera has these in their official thread so I am (shamelessly) stealing:












---------------

Will post the schedule later. But for now you can discuss your predictions and wishlists here.

For example, here are the games I'll be looking forward to:

Smash Bros (Switch)
Octopath Traveler (Switch)
Bloodstained (Multiple Platforms)
Soul Calibur VI (Multiple Platforms)
Possible Pokemon and Fire Emblem games (Switch)
Itsuno's game
Atlus' Fantasy RPG revolutionizing game announced last year
Code Vein (Multiple Platforms)
Platinum's Granblue Action Game (PS4)
Megaman 11 (Multiple Platforms)
Monster Boy (Multiple Platforms)
Darksiders III (Multiple Platforms) - _even tho the devs already said they were gonna get drunk and watch the world cup instead of attending E3 _
Death's Gambit (Multiple Platforms)
Blasphemous (Multiple Platforms)
Indivisible (Multiple Platforms)
Final Fantasy VII Remake (PS4) - _Don't judge me. 

_

It's also worth mentioning that Nintendo said they'll only talk about games that will be released in 2018 so you can forget about titles like Bayonetta 3, Metroid Prime 4, etc..

Also also, apparently Sony will only focus on 4 games or something. Probably Last of Us 2, Spiderman, Death Stranding, and Days Gone? Maybe squeeze in a Ghost of whatyamacallit trailer in there.

So enjoy the memes, awkwardness, shitposting, and all the shitty and cringy baggage that comes with only like 40 collective minutes of actual video game content. 

Post away.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also also, apparently Sony will only focus on 4 games or something. Probably Last of Us 2, Spiderman, Death Stranding, and Days Gone? Maybe squeeze in a Ghost of whatyamacallit trailer in there.


4 will be: Spider-man, Ghost of Sushi, TLoU2 & Death Stranding

just those 4 from Sony + 3-rd party + indies


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2018)

anyway *DMC5* will make or break this E3 for me

cant really think of what else there might be that would compare to a DMC5 reveal .. maybe a new Dino Crisis lol


DOOM 2 as well perhaps, but Im already kinda expecting it at some point anyway (and to be similar to the first game)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 11, 2018)

inb4 another Death Stranding render trailer without actual in game content.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2018)

for gameplay/details I want the above 4 from Sony + Cyberpunk 2077 + that SE Avengers Project game + whatever Rocksteady is doing next

also anything more on the _Medievil_ remake would be awesome


----------



## TrueG 37 (May 11, 2018)

Nintendo is probably gonna show off more of Smash me personally I want to see more of MegaMan. Maybe this can lead to a MegaMan x9 in the future 
*Spoiler*: __ 







On a side note 


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Final Fantasy VII Remake* (PS4) - _Don't judge me.
> 
> _
> QUOTE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2018)

I will be amazed if Death Stranding comes out even in 2020


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2018)

I would bet my balls there will be *nothing* about FF7R (or at least no new gameplay from the latest build) on this E3 

can you say "development hell"


Im mentally prepared that they will move FF7R to PS5


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 11, 2018)

I'm super excited for Cyberpunk 2077.

Last of Us 2, Spider Man and Kingdom Hearts 3 as far as PS4 goes.

Also hoping for DOOM 2 and maybe some Metro: Exodus gameplay.


----------



## TrueG 37 (May 11, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I'm super excited for Cyberpunk 2077.
> 
> Last of Us 2, Spider Man and Kingdom Hearts 3 as far as PS4 goes.
> 
> Also hoping for DOOM 2 and maybe some Metro: Exodus gameplay.


Cyberpunk is coming out this year?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2018)

TrueG 37 said:


>



I'll be honest. I just started playing FFVII a month ago and haven't finished it yet. But I am enjoying it a lot that I'm looking forward to any Remake news.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 4 will be: Spider-man, Ghost of Sushi, TLoU2 & Death Stranding
> 
> just those 4 from Sony + 3-rd party + indies



So what happened to Days Gone? 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyway *DMC5* will make or break this E3 for me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So what happened to Days Gone?


nothing, its coming out, it just wasnt mentioned among those 4 that Sony will focus on in their "Sony Direct" this year





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


 ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (May 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'll be honest. I just started playing FFVII a month ago and haven't finished it yet. But I am enjoying it a lot that I'm looking forward to any Remake news.


FF7 is cool FF tactics will always be my favorite but I enjoyed ff7. If I recall Square enix's e3 banner had Clouds buster sword from the remake trailer so we might get some news but I'm not gonna let the hype get to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nothing, its coming out, it just wasnt mentioned among those 4 that Sony will focus on in their "Sony Direct" this year



I still don't know what you do in Death Stranding. Getting No Man's Sky vibes tbh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2018)

*Microsoft: OUR BIGGEST E3 EVER
Bethesda: OUR BIGGEST E3 EVER
Nintendo: THE NINTENDO SHIT WE KNOW *YOU* WANT
Square Enix: A BUNCH OF SHIT ON THE WAY

Sony: 4 games you guys already know, half of them with a shit load of info already.*

I'm ready to go to work with 2 hours of sleep.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Sony: 4 games you guys already know, half of them with a shit load of info already.*



And one of them is a Kojima shitpost. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm ready to go to work with 2 hours of sleep.



Took the week off 

But you're near my timezone so I feel ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I will be amazed if Death Stranding comes out



ftfy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And one of them is a Kojima shitpost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, getting ready for several hours of shut-in nerds awkwardly selling a product, reporters being paid to be excited and a few minutes of genuine hype. I'm getting fully stacked for the biggest conferences for shitty food flavor town. If I get any day off, I'm cooking some fat burgers and getting some prime booze to watch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, getting ready for several hours of shut-in nerds awkwardly selling a product, reporters being paid to be excited and a few minutes of genuine hype.



The EA conference is gonna be *lit*e.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The EA conference is gonna be *lit*e.



Oh yeah, getting ready for s'more Faustian deals there. Also turns out Zenimax isn't a publicly traded company so Bethesday stocks are out. I'm paying extra attention to Ubisoft's Just Dance announcement this year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh yeah, getting ready for s'more Faustian deals there. Also turns out Zenimax isn't a publicly traded company so Bethesday stocks are out. I'm paying extra attention to Ubisoft's Just Dance announcement this year



Like I said, watch out for dumb Battle Royal shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2018)

Just Dance: Battle Royale with Cheese 2019, bro.

I'm gonna be rich like the french.


----------



## Monna (May 11, 2018)

Devil May Happen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 11, 2018)

TrueG 37 said:


> Cyberpunk is coming out this year?



No, but they will very likely show something regarding it this E3. They revived their Cyberpunk twitter earlier this year after several years of silence, so it can only mean that.


----------



## Karma (May 11, 2018)

Cyberpunk 2077 Hype


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2018)

If Red Projekt really goes ballsdeep with the game, it's probably gonna be the show's top dog.

That shit has so much potencial.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2018)

CyberPunk pls


----------



## Harmonie (May 11, 2018)

I hope we finally see Animal Crossing Switch. If Nintendo could get that, SSB, and Pokemon out this year it would be major.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2018)

I need Borderlands 3 announcement please


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2018)

also looking forward to see if we get more info on Red Dead Redemption 2  or even Bully


----------



## 12771a (May 11, 2018)

Mainly excited for KH3 . Think we're going to get a release date there. December 2018. Also excited for Anthem.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (May 12, 2018)

Smash hype

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2018)

Sephiroth for Smash


----------



## Plexa (May 12, 2018)

Maybe they'll release the release date for the release date of Kingdom Hearts III.


----------



## Atlas (May 12, 2018)

My body is ready for the memes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2018)

Atlas said:


> My body is ready for the memes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (May 12, 2018)

Y I K E S


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2018)

Too cringe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2018)

Doesn't even come close to this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2018)

That was downright fucking bizarre and nothing short of amazing. The “good” kind of cringe, sorta.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That was downright fucking bizarre and nothing short of amazing. The “good” kind of cringe, sorta.



Iga downright begging fans to keep his last vania alive.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 15, 2018)

I'm only really excited for more info on Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2018)

Rage 2 confirmed Borderlands 3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rage 2 confirmed Borderlands 3



What wait? I only know of a future tbd screenshot of a Borderlands 3 mishap.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2018)

More like Rage 2 confirmed for Rage with color and better car combat.




Windsticks confirmed but they're giving plenty more to work with, it seems. That blue smoke ammo is some straight up Max Payne 2 body juggling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> What wait? I only know of a future tbd screenshot of a Borderlands 3 mishap.


Was just cracking a joke


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2018)

That's 2 down. They better deliver on the cringe since gamewise, CD Projekt is going to carry this fucking thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2018)

So E3 begins prematurely with a COD reveal:


----------



## Atlas (May 17, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's 2 down. They better deliver on the cringe since gamewise, CD Projekt is going to carry this fucking thing.



No Borderlands 3 is a huge buzzkill, man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's 2 down. They better deliver on the cringe since gamewise, CD Projekt is going to carry this fucking thing.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GOD WHY ?!!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2018)

^ actually thought there was a 0.1% chance this was true until I saw WoW on PS4 and Diablo 4


----------



## Courier Six (May 19, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ^ actually thought there was a 0.1% chance this was true until I saw WoW on PS4 and Diablo 4


Star wars Bounty hunters: Mandolrian nights didn't tip you off?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2018)

not really

there are some SW games in development right now, multiple ones IIRC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2018)

Nice fanfic


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2018)

Hahahahahhaha some of the titles sound corny af


----------



## Harmonie (May 19, 2018)

I'm glad those lists are always fake because I don't want Marvel anywhere near my Kingdom Hearts.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2018)

Harmonie said:


> I'm glad those lists are always fake because I don't want Marvel anywhere near my Kingdom Hearts.



Yeah God forbid the story will finally start making sense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (May 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah God forbid the story will finally start making sense.


Do you really think adding marvel will make the story make sense instead of making 10 times more convoluted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Do you really think adding marvel will make the story make sense instead of making 10 times more convoluted



More convoluted than the current Kingdom Hearts timeline? No such thing can exist.


----------



## Plexa (May 21, 2018)

Big Hero 6 is owned by Marvel and it's in Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 23, 2018)

So this is a "teaser" for Death Stranding, and people are actually hyped because of this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2018)

I'll need more than digital non-vascular plants to be interested in a fucking game.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2018)

KOJIMA IS A GENIUS

BORN 500 YEARS BEFORE HIS TIME

THE MODERN DA VINCI

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NO (May 23, 2018)

Is Kojima still just releasing teasers of games (with Norman Reedus cameos) that’ll never come out?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2018)

Kojima is a fraud. He cancelled the Silent Hill remake

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2018)

Honestly, Death Stranding has been one of my favorite game related things for however long it's been getting worked on.

It's kinda getting to the point where I'll be disappointed seeing gameplay. I just want him to keep showing vague, artsy and uncomfortable short films featuring other celebrities all the way up until release.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, Death Stranding has been one of my favorite game related things for however long it's been getting worked on.
> 
> It's kinda getting to the point where I'll be disappointed seeing gameplay. I just want him to keep showing vague, artsy and uncomfortable short films featuring other celebrities all the way up until release.



kojima scamming people now. he invites a-list actor  like norman reedus to draw in investors and fund them while pretending to develop the game and then they cancel it once they have enough money  kojima gets away with it because he already paid off all the lawyers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2018)

This is 99.999999999% not a bad thing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 25, 2018)

Rumors about a Dying Light 2 reveal at E3 emerging. Apparently it includes a battle royale mode.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2018)

Sony became the new Intel.

Cpu chip size has slowed to a halt.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is 99.999999999% not a bad thing.



Took this generation literal years for quality gaming to start hitting, crazy how they want shit to slow down to a crawl again so soon. Fuck this iterative mindset. I blame Apple. --snip--

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Took this generation literal years for quality gaming to start hitting, crazy how they want shit to slow down to a crawl again so soon. Fuck this iterative mindset. I blame Apple. --snip--



I get but you gotta chill.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2018)

Sanders

Interesting tabs under "Register your interest".


----------



## Naruto (May 31, 2018)

Time draws near, I'mma sticky this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2018)

Plenty of multiplayer games you're working there, Bethesda.

What about saving single player games, Bethesda?

Where's Tango's game, Bethesda?

Where's MachineGames's sequel, Bethesda?

You better not fuck this up, BETHESDA.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 31, 2018)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey in Greece ?


----------



## Karma (May 31, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> Assassin's Creed Odyssey in Greece ?


No, its gonna be in the Mushroom Kingdom


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 31, 2018)

Now Ubisoft confirmed it, it seems like we can’t get any good surprises at E3 anymore


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2018)

So much for 2 years per AssCreed, Ubisoft is like a fatass on a diet, he can't help himself but stuff his fat mouth with fast food.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2018)

Feel like Ubisoft can only dish out 2-3 games nowadays reusing the same old tired video game designs of a billion and one icon prompts and "muh open world stealth". They've been so automated it hurts thinking about the good shit they used to make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 1, 2018)

If they didnt churn out yearly sequels and spent more time innovating the core concepts, not only would each individual game sell much more, but the games themself would probably very well received.

Rayman and BGaE are the only Ubisoft games that interest me right now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2018)

Fallout 76's intro during Bethesda's stream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 1, 2018)

lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2018)

A week away from video game Christmas 2018, I couldn't find the usual schedule but resetera has these in their official thread so I am (shamelessly) stealing:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2018)

Square Enix has a conference? They're not taxing driving the other publishers? Should be interesting.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2018)

Woah, it is June isn't it. Had no idea E3 was that close.
And cuz of my new job, there's a good chance I'll be able to catch all of these except for possible the Playstation one (that's way to late. Still, I might end up watching it anyway due to my poor sense of self preservation).

First E3 I've actually looked forward to in a while, so hey, should be fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 3, 2018)

A week until we see some new smash stuff

Yessss

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 3, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Feel like Ubisoft can only dish out 2-3 games nowadays reusing the same old tired video game designs of a billion and one icon prompts and "muh open world stealth". They've been so automated it hurts thinking about the good shit they used to make.


The only thing I play from them nowadays is R6 Siege. I talk a lot of shit about Ubisoft, but Siege is a game they have put an insane amount of effort into, especially if you look back on how broken it was at launch and compare it to the FPS giant it is now. Hopefully they'll be unveiling Siege's next season of operators at their conference, as IIRC they're a part of my favorite division in the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2018)

Small reminder that everything is weak shit. DMC 5 is going to be announced, motherfuckers.



Itsuno is going to fucking take this entire generation to school and show how action games are made.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2018)

Man I hope so


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2018)

DMC* V*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2018)

Capcom is all about the numerals now.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 3, 2018)

Let's hope so.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A week away from video game Christmas 2018, I couldn't find the usual schedule but resetera has these in their official thread so I am (shamelessly) stealing:


other than Fuck EA, seems like it's gonna be a fun E3 this year


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2018)

Mods will fix it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 4, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Small reminder that everything is weak shit. DMC 5 is going to be announced, motherfuckers.
> 
> Itsuno is going to fucking take this entire generation to school and show how action games are made.


I pray you're right. I love FromSoft and all, but I want my flashy af anime hack and slashes back.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2018)

STATUS = FUCKING HAPPENING


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2018)

God damn, timing is on point.

Let's get fucking motivated here. Ordering Pizza for the Sony conference, it's when Capcom'll show off the big guns.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 4, 2018)

I bet most of them will be indies


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2018)

Wait. Is Capcom gonna win?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2018)

Capgod is back


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2018)

Even if Resident Evil 2 remake turns out to be Resident Evil 4.5, Capcom will win the fuck out of E3 if they announce it back to back with DMC 5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Even if Resident Evil 2 remake turns out to be Resident Evil 4.5



Like I said, wont judge until I see it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2018)

I will masturbate to a RE 4.5 in 4K@60 fps


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 4, 2018)

If they release a gameplay trailer for DMC 5's announcement


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2018)

Watch it be another Nero game

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2018)

Nintendo is only gonna talk about Switch games and Sakurai is gonna show up.

So it miiiiiiiiiiiiight be a new Smash?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Watch it be another Nero game



And this is a bad thing because... 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo is only gonna talk about Switch games and Sakurai is gonna show up.
> 
> So it miiiiiiiiiiiiight be a new Smash?



Told y'all it's a new smash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And this is a bad thing because...



Because Nero sucks fucking donkey balls, and the only reason anyone might think he doesn't is because what we got after DMC4 was leagues worse.

But it was nice having Dante to play in 4 I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Because Nero sucks fucking donkey balls, and the only reason anyone might think he doesn't is because what we got after DMC4 was leagues worse.
> 
> But it was nice having Dante to play in 4 I guess.



I thought Nero's gameplay and moveset were decent. Narrative-wise, yeah he's cringe. But it's DMC so it's forgivable.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I thought Nero's gameplay and moveset were decent.



Yeah, his demon hand grab was very OP and made juggling easy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, his demon hand grab was very OP and made juggling easy.



His sword was some deep meta shit that rewarded you for your timing. He's broken as fuck, I agree, but it's the fun type of broken (think Samus in Samus Returns) so I don't mind.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2018)

These thread titles are ace. Good luck with the rest, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jun 5, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Small reminder that everything is weak shit. DMC 5 is going to be announced, motherfuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Itsuno is going to fucking take this entire generation to school and show how action games are made.





Jon Snow said:


> Man I hope so





Shiba D. Inu said:


> DMC* V*





Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom is all about the numerals now.





the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Let's hope so.





Magnum Miracles said:


> I pray you're right. I love FromSoft and all, but I want my flashy af anime hack and slashes back.





Shiba D. Inu said:


>






Deathbringerpt said:


> God damn, timing is on point.
> 
> Let's get fucking motivated here. Ordering Pizza for the Sony conference, it's when Capcom'll show off the big guns.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Is Capcom gonna win?





Shiba D. Inu said:


> Capgod is back





Deathbringerpt said:


> Even if Resident Evil 2 remake turns out to be Resident Evil 4.5, Capcom will win the fuck out of E3 if they announce it back to back with DMC 5.





Magnum Miracles said:


> If they release a gameplay trailer for DMC 5's announcement





Naruto said:


> Because Nero sucks fucking donkey balls, and the only reason anyone might think he doesn't is because what we got after DMC4 was leagues worse.
> 
> But it was nice having Dante to play in 4 I guess.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I thought Nero's gameplay and moveset were decent. Narrative-wise, yeah he's cringe. But it's DMC so it's forgivable.


LOL Capcuck isn't winning jack with it's kiddie emo fighting simulator compared to God of War, sales wise. Dante's a major chunni and a outdated meme ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), steals from better american and anime heroes in personality traits and doesn't afraid of everything. Just notice, Spider-Man already won this year over anything Capcrock could come up with and thats the fact jack.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2018)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> LOL Capcuck isn't winning jack with it's kiddie emo fighting simulator compared to God of War, sales wise. Dante's a major chunni and a outdated meme ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), steals from better american and anime heroes in personality traits and doesn't afraid of everything. Just notice, Spider-Man already won this year over anything Capcrock could come up with and thats the fact jack.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2018)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> Inarticulate salty garbling


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks like my stalker is back saying dumb shit as usual


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 5, 2018)

Just hope it's not on a cheap budget like DMC 4. Finished up Dante's side of things,then I was told I would have to fight the bosses a THIRD fucking time. Other than that, it's a fantastic game gameplay wise, but I just didn't feel like playing through all the same shit again after having done it twice already.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2018)

Is Nintendo really gonna waste most of E3 to hype Smash?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 6, 2018)

DMCV gonna be outsourced and developed by unknown devs


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2018)

> Goku reveal
> Haloid
> polygamy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2018)

Not reading no leak bullshit. It's annoying enough when nerds check out company trademarks before E3. Save some of the hype for the show, it's boring as it is. 



Gilgamesh said:


> Is Nintendo really gonna waste most of E3 to hype Smash?



Remember when they only showed Breath of the Wild last E3 and they practically stole the show?

Smash could potentially do the same, if Sakurai can take the game more seriously than a partyz gaem. A Single Player mode would also go ways.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2018)

It's not a serious leak, old man

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2018)

Diz-me isso na cara aqui nos Santos, vê o que acontece. Seis no portão, mano.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Diz-me isso na cara aqui nos Santos, vê o que acontece. Seis no portão, mano.



Google translate:
*"Tell me that in the face here in the Saints, see what happens. Six at the gate, bro."*


Needlessly fancy tetris.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2018)

tetris in space

in 4K

in VR


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2018)

For anyone that cares it looks like a Disney Channel will be covering this for the TV side.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> For anyone that cares it looks like a Disney Channel will be covering this for the TV side.



Confirmed no gore?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Needlessly fancy tetris.



VEEE ARRRRRRRRR BLOKS.

It's from the Rez guy who I am now thoroughly convinced dropped a shit ton of acid. So at least it's better than Ubisoft's shit games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Confirmed no gore?



Surely they have the sense to know that kids know the difference between real life and video games....or God forbid they actually censor it which would be.....stupid. but I mean like come on....if you agree to show it they should know what will possibly be shown.


Though you are right....this could mean a really tame show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> Surely they have the sense to know that kids know the difference between real life and video games....or God forbid they actually censor it which would be.....stupid. but I mean like come on....if you agree to show it they should know what will possibly be shown.
> 
> 
> Though you are right....this could mean a really tame show.



How are they supposed to showcase shit like Last of Us without gore tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> VEEE ARRRRRRRRR BLOKS.
> 
> It's from the Rez guy who I am now thoroughly convinced dropped a shit ton of acid. So at least it's better than Ubisoft's shit games.



Puyo Puyo Tetris is the definitive tetris experience this gen. It got weab shit, music, tetris, mean bean machine, colorful shit, and most importantly waifus...

Which reminds me...

Plz bring back Ai from Neo Geo Battle Colosseum SNK. The SNK Heroines game would be the perfect place and time to bring her back.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How are they supposed to showcase shit like Last of Us without gore tho.



Easy. Some heavy emotional story clips. As for game play wise you show the sneak part. And or the most bloodless kills.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> Easy. Some heavy emotional story clips. As for game play wise you show the sneak part. And or the most bloodless kills.



Lame. I want to see Ellie genociding the fireflies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jun 6, 2018)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Just hope it's not on a cheap budget like DMC 4. Finished up Dante's side of things,then I was told I would have to fight the bosses a THIRD fucking time. Other than that, it's a fantastic game gameplay wise, but I just didn't feel like playing through all the same shit again after having done it twice already.


DMC nerds know deep down their nu metal album ninja turtle can 't hang with the "Spider" and GOODDDSSSS!!!!! DMC is for kids, so why would this hot topic game gone wrong be in e3? This is Spider-Man's year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2018)

Maybe the mobishit vania game is actually coming to other consoles and PC?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2018)

I'd rather have a collection of actual good castlevanias. Plenty of system hostages throughout the series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd rather have a collection of actual good castlevanias. Plenty of system hostages throughout the series.



Rondo of Blood and a translated Saturn version of SOTN would be a start. Hell, add upscaled versions of the PS2/PSP games as well. 

But knowing Keknami it'll probably be another Metal Gear collection.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lame. I want to see Ellie genociding the fireflies.


Maybe they make up for it with a girth of KH3?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> Maybe they make up for it with a girth of KH3?



Or Tifa's massive mountains.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2018)

A SOTN remaster would be amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2018)

The time has come my brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2018)

They released the Not Last of Us trailer early so people wouldn't confuse the two games.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2018)

Resident Evil 2.5 was funny but the new title works. Noice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2018)

Dunno who the crispy dick base.com are but they just listed DMC5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Do Crackdown 3 and Death Stranding even exist?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2018)

Just Cause 4 leaked.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 8, 2018)

Can't wait till next week andacarry


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2018)

Gonna be honest, I dislike how everything gets leaked before E3.

I hope we get some good surprises still.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2018)

Top tier work with the thread titles btw.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rondo of Blood and a translated Saturn version of SOTN would be a start. Hell, add upscaled versions of the PS2/PSP games as well.
> 
> But knowing Keknami it'll probably be another Metal Gear collection.



Rondo of Blood is awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2018)

>Jiggle-less Dead or Alive.

The fuck is the point then?

EDIT:

Gotta say the music and the battle damage was on-fucking-point tho. It's nice that they're trying to legitimize the series after being pretty much softcore porn for the last 2 decades, but they really need to fix that weird input lag that have always been present in every DOA ever. It is even in the volleyball games for some reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Can't wait till next week andacarry



Panda confirmed can't count nor can use a calendar.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Panda confirmed can't count nor can use a calendar.



The smash stuff is further away? I thought it was next week


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 8, 2018)

metal wolf chaos??


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2018)

LEAVE SOME FOR E3 YOU BUTTS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> The smash stuff is further away? I thought it was next week



It's this Tuesday. 



Naruto said:


> LEAVE SOME FOR E3 YOU BUTTS



It's TITS actually, and they don't jiggle anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2018)

Bamco getting into the walking sim market.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 8, 2018)

woop woop


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Jiggle-less Dead or Alive.
> 
> The fuck is the point then?
> 
> ...



>New Rock 'em Sock 'em mechanic
>Only Ryu, Hayate and Lee display it

Show Hitomi taking a hard one in the face, you *cowards*! 

-------------------

Jokes aside, looks nice. Always cool to see fighting games try to incorperate theatrics. It's what I play them for, personally. Though I'm kinda with Nart on this current trend of blow the load too early. I know they probably do it to avoid leak spoilers, but damn. Eventually these conferences are just gonna be more of a formality than they already are.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Show Hitomi taking a hard one in the face, you *cowards*!



There ya go:


----------



## GrizzlyClaws -- dafuq am I reading (Jun 8, 2018)

> Tons of weapons, vehicles, gadgets and gear from multiple era's, from clubs to single shot muskets to energy swords.
> 
> The baby is something that exists as a singular, it is not something that is instanced each time you boot up the game. The baby is a single entity. He is what is causing the time distortions and dimensions crossing over, which is multiplayer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 8, 2018)

Resident Evil 2 Remake allegedly confirmed for E3?!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Resident Evil 2 Remake allegedly confirmed for E3?!




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Spoiler*: __


I've been away for days and just got access to interwebs. Sue me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> I've been away for days and just got access to interwebs. Sue me.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 8, 2018)

Dream said:


> Bethesda, CDPR, Microsoft, and Sony better not disappoint.


cyberpunk  2077, baby


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2018)

Dream said:


> Bethesda, CDPR, Microsoft, and Sony better not disappoint.



Sony will almost certainly have gameplay from TLOU2 and Stranding.  That alone will make it not disappoint.  Wouldn't be surprised if they announce something new from Guerrilla now that Horizon is likely done with. (New Killzone maybe)

Microsoft will be decent, but as a PC owner I'm not sure if they're going to say anything that will go "Now I have to buy an xbox." since they put their Xbox games on PC.

Bethesda will be fine.  They'll show Rage 2, Fallout 76.  But since 76 is half their main team half another team in Texas and they've promised a new surprise don't rule out ES6


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Dream said:


> Bethesda, CDPR, Microsoft, and Sony better not disappoint.


Microsoft has to come in hard. I am at the point of wanting to sell mt Xbox one cause it has no interesting games on it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Every year I except and want MS to have something that interests me, and every year I get bored and play with my balls.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks. Will edit this into the OP.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2018)

That fucking 'roo clip always slays me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Tango Gameworks announcing a new game in Bethesda's conference would be ace.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2018)

Will there be links to the stream when it starts?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> Will there be links to the stream when it starts?





This has links.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

EA conference in 3 hours? Might as well kill time at work.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2018)

Naruto said:


> This has links.



Thanks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

This friend.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

30 minutes to go until EA's show starts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

oh I see the cringe has already started.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh boy.

Hugh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2018)

I am kind of sorry I have 5 hours of work to go....kind of. please keep me informed of cringe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

EA makes me embarrassed to be a football fan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2018)

Thank god we get EA out of the way early.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

This guy makes Fran Drescher sound like a choir angel.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

Andrea Rene. Lovely


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

**Clap**

Yay....

W-whoo...

**Clap**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Andrea Rene. Lovely



That forehead tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

ITH THYME TO THEE THE DEFEEST BATTLEFELD MULTIPLEYER.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That forehead tho


it's endearing


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That forehead tho



I believe they call that a fivehead.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

>WW2

Where the nazi's tho?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

royaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Royale


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

That was the most awkward fucking Royale forced reveal I've ever seen.

R-ROYALLL...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

>We'll bring you an experience that you haven't played before

Ahhh.. Should I tell him?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That was the most awkward fucking Royale forced reveal I've ever seen.
> 
> R-ROYALLL...



The crowd seemed hesitant to cheer, haha.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Wow.

Weird as fuck to hear portuguese in an E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh look, it's the park the bus + counters simulator.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Fifa battle royale


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

IT'S OFFICIAL. EA WON.

THEY JUST AWARDED THEMSELVES.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2018)

So the last thing PES had (Champions League) is now in FIFA.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Fifa has a soul


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

>detailed feedback from fifa pros

confirmed trash.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Where's Battlefield V?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2018)

Saishin said:


> Where's Battlefield V?



You missed it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So the last thing PES had (Champions League) is now in FIFA.



UEFA didn't renew with Conami


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Wow crowd hype is so hype.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

For PS4, Xbox 1, PC, PS.

Stealth console reveal right there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You missed it.



He missed a glorified cutscene. They're gonna show gameplay tomorrow at the xbox show.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

"Hail Hydra!"


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You missed it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Hey, look. It's the fucking devil in casual wear for relatability.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> For PS4, Xbox 1, PC, PS.
> 
> Stealth console reveal right there.



I think they meant Switch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

MOBISHITTTTTT


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Benefits and joy of subscription.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

GUYS, GUYS.

NETFLIX, GUYS. LIKE HOW MICROSOFT IS DOING.

BUT WITH THAT SWEET EA GOODNESS OF GAMES. LIKE SPORTS AND SPORTS AND THAT GAME THAT IS GOING TO RUIN BIOWARE.

SUBSCRIBE AND CHOOSE A STUDIO FOR EA TO DESTROY FOR FREE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Wow. EA really have nothing this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Star Whores Battle Royale


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Holy shit. You could land a 747 on that forehead.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Jedi the fallen order?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

Star Wars, baby. Not really selling it though, Vince


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Star Wars game sounds lit af.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit. You could land a 747 on that forehead.



You owe me a drink and a new keyboard you fucking asshole.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

>You play as a jedi
>Cool does this mean I get to use a lightsaber

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

KESSEL RUNSSSSS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

WOW.

COSMETICS FOR STAR WARS INSTEAD OF BEING COMPLETE FUCKING GREED FUCKWITS?!

THANK YOU SO MUCH, EA. NOW GIVE ME MORE AWESOME STAR WARS*™ *MOVIE TIE-IN CONTENT.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

CLONE WARSSSSSSS


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

I like Grievous!


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

GENERAL KENOBI!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Wow, 1 and a half claps for Count Doku.

Get these fuckers out of here.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Hey no mention of the mud trooper skin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

>This game has a bright future

That is until BF3 next year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Unravel 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Appealing to r/prequelmemes to save BF2, though.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Unravel 2



Now that's a game to look forward too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh hey it's the Unravel husbando


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >This game has a bright future
> 
> That is until BF3 next year.


Are you sure they gonna do a third one?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

The obligatory "We're doing games for artistic purposes" spot.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

Watch out, Woolly Yoshi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Saishin said:


> Are you sure they gonna do a third one?



Yes?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Fucking asshole birds.

Birds are pricks. I hope they work together to off it and eat it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking asshole birds.
> 
> Birds are pricks. I hope they work together to off it and eat it.


 
Unravel 3: Thanksgiving Edition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

dem photorealistic birb graphics


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

So did they bother to mention the controversy around them or did they jingle their keys again?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2018)

So I need to get both 1 and the sequel when it drops.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So did they bother to mention the controversy around them or did they jingle their keys again?



They mentioned BF2 had a rough start but that's it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Perfect game to set the mood up for some sexy time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They mentioned BF2 had a rough start but that's it.


Damn a good time to get some positive rep and they fuck it up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Redhead with the massive forehead has been the highlight of this conference so far.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

SHADOW DROP


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn a good time to get some positive rep and they fuck it up


>EA
>Fucking up
Wow what a completely surprising turn of events

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Wow, that dude in the audience really likes Unravel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Lol the cheers sound so fake


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2018)

Holl shit!! It's available today!! Yes!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Game is out tonight? Okay, that's kinda cool. More companies should actually try that. Especially for smaller games.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2018)

For EA this is actually quite good show.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> For EA this is actually quite good show.



Well, nothing is still better than shit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2018)

Saishin right now 

“Mmmm yes EA, gimme that moneyshot and call me a dirty whore”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> For EA this is actually quite good show.



It doesn't have drones cringing and shilling the fuck out over EA's phallus, so...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Someone give this broad a glass of ice water cause she's about to go Kaput.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Her accent too stereotypical


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

"When people are lonely, they turn into monsters."

holy shiet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Stereotypes exist for a reason, bro.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> "When people are lonely, they turn into monsters."
> 
> holy shiet



I'm literally shaking right now. It's speaking to the very fabric of life.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2018)

That woman with the Autobahn shirt. 

I can feel her nervousness through the screen.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

So are they going to show us the game or are we just going to hear her talking about it for over an hour?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Christ, just show the game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh god this game 2edgy4me


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

I like this rap


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Lonely people are monsters.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes?


You have really high hopes


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

oh fuck, SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT

LMAO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

They're still doing NBA Live?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

The Esports legend nobody heard of.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)

is the new SW game 2019 or 2020 ? 


Grievous and Kenobi are cool, but I wont play BF2 again


Unravel is ok, but I passed it because it wasnt on Steam


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Super cringe


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

Juju should stick to Fortnite


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Press X to Handegg


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

That's boring,no one cares


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is the new SW game 2019 or 2020 ?
> 
> 
> Grievous and Kenobi are cool, but I wont play BF2 again
> ...


Late 2019

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

*M
O
B
I
L
E*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Mobishitttt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Baby strategy games for babies


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Moblie


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

That's where we're at now.

EA using E3 to announce mobile shit with 2 douchebags faking excitement. Fucking Fallout Shelter is more legitimate.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

WOW WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Is this C&C?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Wow.

This is, huh.

This is everything I hate about games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)

WHAT DID THEY DO TO C&C ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Hopefully someone calls one of the phones mid-game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

I'll try it out. not gonna lie


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2018)

Mobile Command & Conquer.

That's genius.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

You know EA can't wait for these guys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Wish EA wouldnt be at E3 anymore


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Are they seriously trying to make a mobile game look exciting


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)

kill it with fire


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Are there any people in that hall still interested in what EA is showing right now?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Wow, I wonder if he'll tap the rock, paper, scissor guy to take the other rock,paper, scissor guy so he can gain advantaZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh for fucks sake stop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

AW FUCK IT IS C&C


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

It's actually Command and Conquer.

Nietzsche was right. God is dead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Yay its over :WOW


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

It's actually C&C


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

Still better than gacha, though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)

Kane never asked for this


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Over the top trailer for mobile games.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Is it just me or is the presenter feel as fake as EA's slogan?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's actually Command and Conquer.
> 
> Nietzsche was right. God is dead.



He committed seppuku during the FIFA trailer.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's where we're at now.
> 
> EA using E3 to announce mobile shit with 2 douchebags faking excitement. Fucking Fallout Shelter is more legitimate.



Shelter was more like "Oh yeah with Fallout 4 coming out, why not try this too." and a 30s promo on it.  Certainly not this crap.



Also THAT IS NOT C&C


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)

EA lost E3


I bet even M$ will be better


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm blessed to work with people that I will threaten to fucking fire if they don't make billion dollar games with a 10 year plan. Just gets me out of bed every single day.

And we don't do Pay 2 Win.

Trust me, the EA devil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I bet even M$ will be better



Every year it kinda is. Not saying much tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Fuck off with your turn around apology


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Bethesda save the day please


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

>Striving to be better
>We love making games
How much money are they paying him to say this


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

>The Anthem is all that remains


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

Finally. Anthem


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 9, 2018)

Garbage conference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Wow Destiny 3 is looking great

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> >Striving to be better
> >We love making games
> How much money are they paying him to say this


He's the CEO so obviously he's already mega shit


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

thank god, she's back


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Highway head lady is at it again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)

Anthem gameplay when ??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Saishin said:


> Bethesda save the day please


Thats till tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Wow Destiny 3 is looking great


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

MORE FUCKIN TALKIN. CMON


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Bioware still has fans


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

She's still second to the Mega Milk chick from Nintendo Treehouse tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thats till tomorrow


Can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Red head is hot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

>Players want more story 

Oh wow. Fuck off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Wow. He made absolutely no case why Anthem is in anyway different from an MMO. Just the same shared world, same storyline crap.

Unless I missed something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Players want more story
> 
> Oh wow. Fuck off.


Thats so damn rich


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Saishin said:


> Bethesda save the day please



Yes, I can't wait to be lied to and shown a shitty Fallout game that's even less of an RPG than 4.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)

tbh the only draw of Anthem so far is "be Iron Man"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Lmao anything EA says feels too scripted


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

They're showing the same screens and short gameplay clips over and over again LMAO


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Red head is hot.


Andrea Rene is real pretty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> tbh the only draw of Anthem so far is "be Iron Man"



Pretty much. They're being really shy with showing fucking gameplay, though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Yes, I can't wait to be lied to and shown a shitty Fallout game that's even less of an RPG than 4.


B-but 

it would be great if they have intentions of a new Wolfenstein


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Saishin said:


> B-but
> 
> it would be great if they have intentions of a new Wolfenstein



It'll be a new Doom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Saishin said:


> B-but
> 
> it would be great if they have intentions of a new Wolfenstein


They just released Wolfenstein last year though


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They just released Wolfenstein last year though


I want a new one


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Clapping for no lootboxes.

Pat yourselves on the back, why don't you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Saishin said:


> I want a new one


Well Elder Scrolls fan would slap you for this comment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

>No Lootboxes 
>But we're still gonna nickle and dime every cosmetic possibility within the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

tbh I would like a new Elder Scroll games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Saishin said:


> B-but
> 
> it would be great if they have intentions of a new Wolfenstein



You're getting a new Elder Scrolls Card Game expansion and you're gonna like it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)

the only thing I need from Bethesda is DOOM 2 (5)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >No Lootboxes
> >But we're still gonna nickle and dime every cosmetic possibility within the game



Because gamers don't like to unlock shit in game anymore. Might as well call this game shit right out the gate.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Honestly, even though the game looks generic as fuck. flying around like Iron does look cool.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

Paul Bettany, is that you? lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Finally some game play.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Atlas said:


> You're getting a new Elder Scrolls Card Game expansion and you're gonna like it.


Bethesda becoming like EA?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

It looks promising but fuck if I dont trust EA


----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

Why this conference is still on going


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

At least they have a full demo going.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

The monsters look cool. 

EDIT: 

Oh cut it right off just as when we get to the cool boss fight will you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)

looks ok so far


and yeah the freeflying alone is kinda enough to at least try it out, that isnt too common


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Would've been actually hype to show the boss fight. Guess the game's small if you can't even show that.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Man this girl is annoying 
Stop screaming about how hype this is when it's boring


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

I assume that the boss fight is in the full demo.

And is this bitch giving us a synopsis of the conference? Is this a fucking anime? End the fucking thing already.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

D-

A bunch of fucking nothing. Unravel 2 was nice and you can practically smell Bioware's sweat over Anthem - Seems like a winner but something's off considering they're showing very little and we know how EA likes to blow their load early.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Still no Skate 4.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

So is this over?
Pretty disappointing tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

It's EA, of course Anthem is gonna have some sort of game-breaking baggage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

>World Cup tournament 

Okay, but why the fuck is USA there


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Is this still going on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Is this still going on?



yeah they're showing a FIFA tournament. Gonna switch to Dorito God to see if he's gonna show anything off.

edit: NVM, his stream is showing the same thing as well.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Why the fuck wouldn't they have two conferences on Saturday? Some of us have work on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2018)

Just got back from the gym, can someone give me the rundown of what I missed?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Sunday will be better gents


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Why the fuck wouldn't they have two conferences on Saturday? Some of us have work on Monday and Tuesday.



That's why you go full dumbass and waste precious days off on this inane bullshit like me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Luck said:


> Just got back from the gym, can someone give me the rundown of what I missed?



Two indie games, Command & Conquer mobitshit edition, Battlefield V trailer, limited Anthem gameplay, sports, and announcements for already released games.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Luck said:


> Just got back from the gym, can someone give me the rundown of what I missed?



Literally nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Two indie games, Command & Conquer mobitshit edition, Battlefield V trailer, limited Anthem gameplay, sports, and announcements for already released games.


I was really hoping for a Dragon Age announcement. Maybe next year I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

2 days until Sony's conference.

God damn it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Tomorrow is Beth's and MS right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Hol' up while I tie my noose


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


>





-----




Singulrality said:


> Tomorrow is Beth's and MS right



Yup.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

This EA conference wasn't even the good kinda bad where we have some dumb cringe shit to laugh at. Extremely forgettable.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Unravel and Sea of Solitude is trending more on twitter than fucking Anthem.

They're probably smelling like a butcher shop out of sheer sweat now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Jesus Fucking Christ. Just fuck already.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This EA conference wasn't even the good kinda bad where we have some dumb cringe shit to laugh at. Extremely forgettable.



Yeah, felt like a complete waste of time. Good thing they went first. Lower our expectations so that the good shit hopefully really blows us away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Unravel and Sea of Solitude is trending more on twitter than fucking Anthem.
> 
> They're probably smelling like a butcher shop out of sheer sweat now.



It's doing a terrible job at setting itself apart from the other MMO-like co-op shoot n loot RPGs so this is hardly surprising.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ. Just fuck already.



Kojima's just the most shameless fuckboy ever for gaijin D.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

LMAO why didn't they show this at the conference?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAO why didn't they show this at the conference?


I claim the cute freckled girl as my waifu.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

This is barely an RPG as it is. No party members, no romances, nothing of that shit that Bioware is known for. This is some glorified Destiny bullshit.

Can Obsidian announce another game?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2018)

No Romancing in a Bioware game?  Something's not quite right.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 9, 2018)

Inb4 you can get to "better" areas with only better armor which can only be unlocked through loot boxes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

IGN are already showing off some games BTW


Showing Code Vein now and will show DOA 6 later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Code Vein looking good. Monsters look great.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2018)

Who do u guys think will have the best conference?

My moneys on Sony. In 2015 they overwhelmed us with the amount of games they announced. In 2016 they revealed less games but showed more gameplay. In 2017 is where it felt like they lost some of their steam by it being mostly gameplay and very few new titles being announced. Since almost everything from 2015/2016 has been released or is close to being released, I feel like this is gonna be like 2015 with big announcment after big announcement.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2018)

Whoever shows Cyberpunk 2077 or Square Enix.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2018)

Sonys will be best


but IMO SE has some _potential_ for the best (esp if Sony dont show RE 2 remake (gameplay) at all), tho it wont be

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

Whoever shows DMC 5 and/or REmake 2

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

So deep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Sony and Nintendo will be best conferences this year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2018)

That dislike bar


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2018)

If Microsoft has Cyberpunk 2077, they'll almost win by default.

If Sony announces either DMC V(ergil) or REmake, they'll automically win by default.

I'm not expecting much from Nintendo, unless Smash is amazing and they really show Metroid Prime 4.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That dislike bar


I joined in the fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

I remember that C&C FPS game. that should've been made

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2018)

so I missed the whole first day cause I was in a coma

what happened

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2018)

The World said:


> so I missed the whole first day cause I was in a coma
> 
> what happened


unravel two comes out today.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If Microsoft has Cyberpunk 2077, they'll almost win by default.
> 
> If Sony announces either DMC V(ergil) or REmake, they'll automically win by default.
> 
> I'm not expecting much from Nintendo, unless Smash is amazing and they really show Metroid Prime 4.



If they had a real 8th Gen Pokémon Game and Smash they could have won easily. 

I vote Sony usually a good default....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> If they had a real 8th Gen Pokémon Game and Smash they could have won easily.
> 
> I vote Sony usually a good default....



They do have Smash tho. Last year Sony sucked iirc and Nintendo won due to Metroid stuff alone.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That dislike bar



I don't know, It looks cool for now. At least it's not C&C4

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2018)

Sony winning again for 20 straight years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They do have Smash tho. Last year Sony sucked iirc and Nintendo won due to Metroid stuff alone.


I actually felt Ubisoft had a very strong presentation last year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They do have Smash tho. Last year Sony sucked iirc and Nintendo won due to Metroid stuff alone.



Sony was fine, it was gameplay after gameplay in a cinema.  Very little cringy talking.  Though as a company Sony tends to do their most important stuff for their own show later in the year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Sony was boring as hell last year since they blew their load in their own event months before. Considering how boring was Sony's Experience this year, they want to win E3 again.


Cool Noclip Bethesda doc to get you guys going before the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2018)

Sure loving the youtubers reactions to EA E3 shitshow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sure loving the youtubers reactions to EA E3 shitshow.



Which is ironic considering EA is trying to cater to these guys.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Sony was boring as hell last year since they blew their load in their own event months before. Considering how boring was Sony's Experience this year, they want to win E3 again.
> 
> 
> Cool Noclip Bethesda doc to get you guys going before the show.



Bro I cant see shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

safe to say a new Gears game will be revealed in a few hours


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bro I cant see shit.



Fixed, my man.

Guess I'll play Automata for a bit before Microsoft starts. You know, since Fangamer is composed of hacks and I don't have my CotM code yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fixed, my man.
> 
> Guess I'll play Automata for a bit before Microsoft starts. You know, since Fangamer is composed of hacks and I don't have my CotM code yet.



Dude, just use the steam code wtf.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2018)

Can we get a hype rating for this section? Or is it generally to late for something like that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> Can we get a hype rating for this section? Or is it generally to late for something like that?



Sure thing, if y'all want it I can probably make something happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Nier: Automata for Xbone confirmed 

similiar paralyzing technique - CN - was untangling mokuton

That's tight. More peeps should play this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Just announce REmake 2 or DMC5 and we good MS.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sure thing, if y'all want it I can probably make something happen.



 I am down for it.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nier: Automata for Xbone confirmed
> 
> similiar paralyzing technique - CN - was untangling mokuton
> 
> That's tight. More peeps should play this.



 A win win. Xbox needs games and the more people exposed to the greatness of this game, the better the chance for another good game in the series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't know, It looks cool for now. At least it's not C&C4



Wait a minute here, is that a fucking mobile title ?


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

There will be a discount on the 1X. The only way I'd ever waste my money on it is if they announced Silent Hill remakes that are either timed, or exclusives.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2018)

My god that was soul crushing. One of my favorite franchises reduced to a shitty mobile game.....

Age of Empires (2018) please save me. 

Not buying Anthem either.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> There will be a discount on the 1X. The only way I'd ever waste my money on it is if they announced Silent Hill remakes that are either timed, or exclusives.


You can buy it from Fry's for $350 right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> You can buy it from Fry's for $350 right now


Fuck, so tempting


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

If they're discounting it this hard, it must not be doing as well as hoped


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> Fuck, so tempting


Actually, it looks like they fixed it back to $450 now.

But yeah, I'll wait until I can get it for $350 or less. Ebay did have it for $370 with their 20% coupon a few days ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Gamespot showing old Crackdown 3 trailer yet the date said Nov 17 2017

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Actually, it looks like they fixed it back to $450 now.
> 
> But yeah, I'll wait until I can get it for $350 or less. Ebay did have it for $370 with their 20% coupon a few days ago.


Yeah, not dropping $450 unless there is a confirmed Silent Hill game


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

WHat is this Cyberpunk 2077 I keep hearing about? Too lazy to look it up.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> Yeah, not dropping $450 unless there is a confirmed Silent Hill game


So you're not gonna buy it then?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> WHat is this Cyberpunk 2077 I keep hearing about? Too lazy to look it up.



CDPR next game. The people that made The Witcher 3.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> So you're gonna buy it then?


Only way is if there is Silent Hill or an actual good looking horror game. I will not bend, I am quite comfortable with my Pro.



Atlas said:


> CDPR next game. The people that made The Witcher 3.


Hmm, never played any Witcher game before... But I hear their games are good, so hopefully I learn more today.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> WHat is this Cyberpunk 2077 I keep hearing about? Too lazy to look it up.





Snake said:


> Only way is if there is Silent Hill or an actual good looking horror game. I will not bend, I am quite comfortable with my Pro.
> 
> 
> Hmm, never played any Witcher game before... But I hear their games are good, so hopefully I learn more today.



Witcher 3 is one of the most praised games on the internet and highly regarded as one the best RPGs out there.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Witcher 3 is one of the most praised games on the internet and highly regarded as one the best RPGs out there.


I'm well aware, I just satyed away because I don't feel like romancing thots and I like horror and high tech/sci-fi/cyperpunk type games with cool gadgets and UIs. Not really into the medieval or Middle Ages stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Just announce the PS5.  It's clear that the developers don't care about the current generation anymore.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> I'm well aware, I just satyed away because I don't feel like romancing thots and I like horror and high tech/sci-fi/cyperpunk type games with cool gadgets and UIs. Not really into the medieval or Middle Ages stuff.



Yeah, I LOVE cyberpunk and RPG games and I fully trust CDPR to put out a quality game so I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Just announce the PS5.  It's clear that the developers don't care about the current generation anymore.



Yes clearly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

10 minutes to go.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2018)

Somewhat excited for this upcoming conference. I have a host of games I need to grab and play in the futureb to keep up with the new ones being released in the future though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Microsoft's stream isn't even in 60fps

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes clearly.


Hopefully the PS5 has some good titles at launch.  Like a new Knack game would be great.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Microsoft's stream isn't even in 60fps



Meh ever since Halo went to shit who cares about Xbone...I think I will take a nap and catch the highlights.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully the PS5 has some good titles at launch.  Like a new Knack game would be great.



Clearly you didn't get my sarcasm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Dorito God's stream is at 60fps if anyone's interested.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Clearly you didn't get my sarcasm.


I mentioned Knack.  Clearly I'm joking.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Meh ever since Halo went to shit who cares about Xbone...I think I will take a nap and catch the highlights.



Same with Gears. They desperately need a new IP.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Meh ever since Halo went to shit who cares about Xbone...I think I will take a nap and catch the highlights.


I want Xbox to do well, I don't want Sony getting cocky thinking there's no competition and giving us shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Same with Gears. They desperately need a new IP.



They tried it with Sea of Thieves, but that was just too niche for the market, as well as an incomplete mess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> I want Xbox to do well, I don't want Sony getting cocky thinking there's no competition and giving us shit.



You make a good point we dont need more EAs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Here we go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Starting with something big already


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

IS this Halo?! D:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dorito God's stream is at 60fps if anyone's interested.


but not in  4k


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> You make a good point we dont need more EAs.


Maybe if Xbox starts blowing Playstation out the water, they'll give us the opportunity to change our PSN names.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

FUCKIN HALO


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

What's this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Man, time flew by.

Link for Microsoft conference?


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> IS this Halal?! D:


I doubt it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Halo


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

FUCKIN HALO
Thought it was a new IP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, time flew by.
> 
> Link for Microsoft conference?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Eh Halo nothing special.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Halo BR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Jesus, is Halo really that exciting?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

How many times did Chief save humanity now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Shit, I missed Halo.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

halo battle royale or what?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> halo battle royale or what?!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Never did give a shit about Halo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

or maybe a full fledged Halo Forge mode


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Halo on PC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Phil.

Phil.

Hey Phil.

Announce those games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

50 games

oh boy.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jesus, is Halo really that exciting?



Last Halo I truly enjoyed was 3. /shrug


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Ori, boys. Let's go. HAven't played the first yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Feelsy McFeelsyston game


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Eh, never played the first Ori.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh snap 18 exclusives


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

woah.. actual platforming and combat?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Cute shit will die: Metroidvania.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 10, 2018)

Already better than EA yesterday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

SHADOWS DIE TWICE


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

What's this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Nioh?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

HALO THE ONLY MICROSOFT EXCLUSIVE THAT MATTERS.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

>From Software


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Is this Shadows Die Twice?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Nioh but developed by From Software.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

WHAT UNIFIES US IS GETTING RAPED BY SONY...


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Sekiro is a strong start


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh shit... That looks insane.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

BLOODBORNE: CHING CHONG TWICE EDITION.

By Activision?

Why not.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Sekiro. 
Hype Hype Hype


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2018)

Ok, Samurai game was quite nice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Nioh but FromSoftware looks tight.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Damn Todd howard?


----------



## Breadman (Jun 10, 2018)

Shadows die twice? More like... NIOH 2! AMIRITE?!?!:111?!  !!1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

FUCK FALLOUT I WANT MY FUCKING ELDER SCROLLS....

Not another Skyrim Variant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

BUY MY GAME: AN EPIC BY TODD HOWARD.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Fallout 76


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Beth conference cancelled.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Wonder how many will buy into Sekiro whilst totally missing Nioh last year.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wonder how many will buy into Sekiro whilst totally missing Nioh last year.



Me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Me.





Singulrality said:


>

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wonder how many will buy into Sekiro whilst totally missing Nioh last year.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Fallout 76


I haven't even played the first 75

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Me.


Same

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow they picked the obvious song for this game didn't they...its a good song though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

COUNTRY HOOOOOME.

TAKE ME HOOOOOOOME.

TO THAT MOUNTAIN.

I CAN CLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMB.

NOTHING IN IT. 

COUNTRY HOOOOOME.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

So its open world?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Life is strange


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Life hella Strange too


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

More of that Life Is Strange crap

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Great.

More games with kids and teens talking like a 50 year thinks they talk.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Well at least it'll be better than the prequel


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

FINALLY CRACKDOWN


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Better than Fallout 76


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Crackdown


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

I feel personally insulted. I saw Square Enix and expected Kingdom Fucking Hearts. I got nerd and drunk dad. Fail.


Terry Crews...I still think I should have taken that nap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Cloudisdown 3


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Man this really does like look Saints row

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

aw baby nier. <333333333


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Crackdown 3 = Saints Row 5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

I AM NARRATING THE TRAILER.

TO THE POINT.

THAT YOU DON'T EVEN CARE ABOUT THE GAME.

CAUSE I'M OBNOXIOUSLY BLACK AS SHIT.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Nier


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Automata on xbone


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh shit.

Nice for Phil. Good port.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Never played the first Crackdowns. Don't really care about Michael Bay the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

>Crowd not giving a shit about Automata. 

Fuck this demographic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Really not impressed so far.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Metro?
Stalker?
The fuck is this?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Dirty Commie Game.

Wow Nintendo and Sony aint really going to have to work at all this year.... Microsoft is tapping out like a Bitch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Plays like a badly acted Bloodlines trailer. Fucker sounds like a Disney villain.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Artiom is still alive?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jun 10, 2018)

No one cared about an actual good game. Proves that bringing Automata to the box was a waste.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Music choice for Metro Exodus' promotional material has been on point.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Not really impressed by this so far


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Crowd not giving a shit about Automata.
> 
> Fuck this demographic


would've liked it if phil came out after that to gauge the audience reaction a bit.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Not really impressed by this so far



I almost feel bad for Microsoft then I remember losing research data thanks to fucking EXCEL and the hate returns.

Still euthanize this sick puppy, its a mercy killing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Crowd not giving a shit about Automata.
> 
> Fuck this demographic


Is it.supposed to be good?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

ELSA YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

KINGDOM HEARTS


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Kingdom hearts 

@Acnologia @Kharixi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Shadows Die Twice trailer + Halo 6 announce already make this an ok conf tbh


hoping for Gears 5


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

PRAISE BE still not really XBONE's Target Demo.

FROZEN hahaha  the wrong demo indeed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Shit. I thought he was talking about DMC for a sec.

FALSE ALARM. 

Enjoy the Disney weeaboo shit.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Is it me or does the Audio sound weird as fuck


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Elsa is the only interesting looking part of the game.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Why is the kid AMAZED at Ice powers when he's practically a God?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Aqua what happened to you?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Damn man the cringey lines from KH


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why is the kid AMAZED at Ice powers when he's practically a God?



For real tho.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jun 10, 2018)

Aqua is norted?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Is it me or does the Audio sound weird as fuck



AM I MICKEY TRYING TO ACT IN A DRAMATIC SCENE, OH OH.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

<- am not even a KH weeb, but all that beautiful crisp Disney material  + shadow Aqua


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

I'd be more hyped for microsoft showing KH if it wasn't shown at Sony last year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

That trailer was top notch tbh. Other Japanese pubs need to learn from that shit.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

AQUA as a Bad Girl good shit.

Still this audience sounds bored as fuck...such tepid response. Maybe they need to pump in some fake crowd sounds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Wait. What is happening now?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Who cares about the Sea of thieves


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Is it safe to assume that KH3 won't make sense if you've never played, or given a crap about the other 2?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Who cares about the Sea of thieves


noone


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

>EA
Nope


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh boy an EA game did they finish this one?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> Is it safe to assume that KH3 won't make sense if you've never played, or given a crap about the other 2?


KH doesnt make sense even if you played every game

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

lmao BFV. what was that


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> Is it safe to assume that KH3 won't make sense if you've never played, or given a crap about the other 2?



It won't make sense even if you played the other 2.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Ngl, the story trailer for Battlefield V looks interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Wait. Didn't EA promise some gameplay?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

The Frostbite Engine does look good though I will give them that.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 10, 2018)

Fucking Xehanort got Aqua 



DarkSlayerZero said:


> Aqua is norted?



Grey-silver hair, orange eyes, yep. Larxene looks like she’s going through the process too.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Is this Need for speed, Forza, or some other racing game I don't know?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Bored with EA's conference?

Don't worry, let's work make you sleepy with a dash of Boredfield V.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh yay Forza


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

I like the nordic setting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Mein Gott look at those rims.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

im liking this forza trailer


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Only racing game I give a shit about is Mario Kart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> Is it safe to assume that KH3 won't make sense if you've never played, or given a crap about the other 2?



It won't make any sense if you played the last 2 so you might as well be a long time fan.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

There is no hope for Xbone fans the biggest cheer is for a fucking racing car game....For Shame.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jun 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> KH doesnt make sense even if you played every game



Even with all the interviews and such.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Forza set in britain.  Dynamic seasons I mean that'll be realistic, britain has all 4 seasons in an hour.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Horizon is >> main Forza series


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

This is the game you go in-depth on? Yawn.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Didn't EA promise some gameplay?


There are gameplay vids on YT


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

All these games suck minus the non-exclusive one's. KH3, and Metro.

That Samurai exclusive tho

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

ACH. WE BE PLUYING SUM FUCKIN' RACE GAEMS, YA 'EAR.

IF YAH DUNT BUY OOR GAEMS, I'LL PUNCH YE, YEH DAFT CUNT.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

talking cars lolz

kawaii


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

So the game is like one huge ass MMO-like hub? That's kinda neat, if they can somehow make it work.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> The Frostbite Engine does look good though I will give them that.


You look good


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Why are we wasting time on this?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Wanna drift and chill?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> There are gameplay vids on YT



Not for the story mode there isn't, which is what they promised.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

These people not playing XD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jun 10, 2018)

Waste of time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Forza set in britain.  Dynamic seasons I mean that'll be realistic, britain has all 4 seasons in an hour.


But will they offer Cheerios ?


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Sigh, looks like Sony has already won.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

IS Remedy back
?


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2018)

Indra said:


> That Samurai exclusive tho



its not, will be on PS4 and PC

god bless


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But will they offer Cheerios ?



I want Tea and Crumpets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

4 Seasons in an Hour and some of the worst local dishes in Western Europe.

God Bless the Queen. May the Sun never Set on the British Empire. And May The World Cup Team not shit the bed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Look at all these dev teams that'll be killed off in 2-3 years from now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks like XBox is trying to make people happy with no microtransactions


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

ZOMBIES, YOU GUYS.

NEW STORYTELLING EXPERIENCES.

ARE WE SONY YET?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

ninja theory?!


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

sworder said:


> its not, will be on PS4 and PC
> 
> god bless


rofl. What exclusives do they even have?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Indra said:


> That Samurai exclusive tho



That was a world premier, not an exclusive.  They've shown no exclusives if it is on PC not an exclusive

Hmm they bought Ninja Theory.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

What a Snoozefest......should Xbone Fanboys Hang themselves? Can we even call the Console Wars a War if oneside getting blitzkrieg-ed like its WW2?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> I want Tea and Crumpets.


Good choice sir 


Also Xbox going all in. They really want to win back gamers they lost.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

>Ninja Theory


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jun 10, 2018)

Master storytelling lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Wait, they bought Ninja Theory or are they working with Ninja Theory?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Phil bought NT


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But will they offer Cheerios ?



Only Honey Nut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

How many studios did they buy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Okay, now show us what they're working on. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, they bought Ninja Theory or are they working with Ninja Theory?



Bought I think.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Tea aint even British Originally.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

We happy few still isn't out?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

MICROSOFT: LOOK AT ALL OF THESE *AMAZING* PEOPLE WORKING ON GAMES.

Me: I don't know any of these people.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Bruh, what is this shit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

This game still fucking weird.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Only Honey Nut.


Best kind


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

I feel like I'm at the movies watching a shitty preview for  some Pixar movie.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> MICROSOFT: LOOK AT ALL OF THESE *AMAZING* PEOPLE WORKING ON GAMES.
> 
> Me: I don't know any of these people.



Pretty much Chaos Ninja What?

If your telling me someone has been making games since the original Xbox and I don't know their name or the games that is not really a ringing endorsement of their abilities is it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> How many studios did they buy


5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

>Battle Royale

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Battle Royale


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

BATTLE THE ROYALE IN THE ROYALLEST BATTLING BATTLE OF THEM ROYALS.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

I never got into Fortnite, so I don't get the business with all this battle royale stuff and the craze over it.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Fuck PUBG
Fuck PUBG
Fuck PUBG


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Battle Royale


Disgusting


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2018)

Ninja Theory 
Battle Royale

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

wtf is this?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Tales of? Off Brand and Late Again.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Weeb shit? That's how they expect to beat Sony?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Anime


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Xbox going after weebs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

weab shit. now we talking.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jun 10, 2018)

Oooh a Tales games. I may get it.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Disgusting


Embrace the battle royale


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

division?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

WATASHIWA TALES GAMU. MICROSOFT HAS THE MOST NIPPON THOUSAND TIMES FOLDED AND CODED GAMU OF ZA WARUDO. AMERICA GOOD 100%

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Division 2?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

This crowd sounds like Microsoft is forcing them to clap.

Yeah well Viruses tend to be hard to stop...they are immune to bullets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> weab shit. now we talking.


Guess this is proof it worked


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Xbox going for the weeb market 
Also is this the division?


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Horror?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Embrace the battle royale


No it can burn in hell


----------



## Steven (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> Is it safe to assume that KH3 won't make sense if you've never played, or given a crap about the other 2?


>KH Story
>Make Sense

No,the story DONT make sense


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow Xbone looking bleak as fuck. Do not give a shit about racing games, fuck your pvp shooters.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No it can burn in hell



Battle royale in hell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Division 2


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh, The Division 2.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

THe Ls keep coming....Forza, Halo and Division II what XBONE FANS care about enough to sound semi enthused.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Lootbox falls from sky


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Funny enough this reminds me that I havent played Farcry Vietnam DLC yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Forced commentary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Division


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Maybe they do it right this time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't even know if this is supposed to be playing gamers or the characters talking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Honestly if I want to walk around a destroyed DC I'll load up FO3 right now.  Unless this can show something good.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Maybe they do it right this time.



Zombie Virus (without the undead part), Corrupt Government...Civil War. I am sure they will. 

Oh boy a new side mission. Well switching locations hopefully I miss this plea for help.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't even know if this is supposed to be playing gamers or the characters talking.



ThIs Is HoW GaMeRs TaLk


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't even know if this is supposed to be playing gamers or the characters talking.



Actors thinking they're gamers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Ok, fake players talking to each other.

SO

NATURAL

IT'S LIKE I'M PLAYING THE GAME


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Who actually wants to see this


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jun 10, 2018)

Nobody talks like this in real life.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Dude last time I played a co-op game online with my friends, we spent like 50 minutes talking about new fetishes. This aint how people talk.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Seriously if this was real there'd be at least 20 fucks by now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Division 2 is pretty much 1 again


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Fake ass commentary. Guess the Division bundles a fucking walkie talkie.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude last time I played a co-op game online with my friends, we spent like 50 minutes talking about new fetishes. This aint how people talk.



And a whole lotta "Are you fucking kidding me?"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

If this was real they'd be cursing at each other right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

These guns sound weak as fuck.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jun 10, 2018)

That was cringy asf.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude last time I played a co-op game online with my friends, we spent like 50 minutes talking about new fetishes. This aint how people talk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Smh those actors need lessons


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh it's this part of the presentation


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

the Div 2 shit is legit CRINGE


but Im liking most of the conf so far


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Division 2 is a game I could watch on twitch, but never play myself


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


>


Don't question , just nod and move on 

This lady is robotic as hell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2018)

Who is this Hillary Clinton looking bitch and why should I care ?


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude last time I played a co-op game online with my friends, we spent like 50 minutes talking about new fetishes. This aint how people talk.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

In Theory I'm actually for these cloud gaming ideas.  In practice they might be over pricing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

We....

We know this.

We know about Netflix games.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2018)

Fuck your game pass bitch.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't question , just nod and move on
> 
> This lady is robotic as hell.



Is that Lady J?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We....
> 
> We know this.
> 
> We know about Netflix games.


But did you hear about NETFLIX GAMES?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Is that Lady J?


Not sure but damn if she isn't corporate stoogy


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2018)

Real online talk has to include talking about "is your wife/girlfirned/mom hot?" Are you gonna AFK now? BRB gonna go get the door., etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

I miss the nervous German chick.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Fast Start.

More like False Start.

Get this quack the fuck out of here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> Real online talk has to include talking about "is your wife/girlfirned/mom hot?" Are you gonna AFK now? BRB gonna go get the door., etc.



Also bitching about the lag 98% of the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

that one WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO in the audience


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Man XBox is really going out of their way, it's a shame their games suck.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

I wish Sony could do this, PSNow is trash.


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

Fall out 4 'wooooooo'


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Uhh why no talk about some of these games?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

game pass *is* good value tho, jsut like Netflix or ~Amazon video


just needs more games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Woah. What was that Sable game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Nah, guys. When people play online they go LET ME HAVE A CLEAR SHOT, BRO. ROGER DODGER BRAVO WHISKEY TUMMY WUMMY.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

game pass also validates using MS store games on PC

I used it to play Gears 4 for $1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

A new tombraider


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Damn, Lara got cuter


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Thicc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Ass Shots: The Game

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> Damn, Lara got cuter



Dat ass shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

So when does Lara get the implants?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 10, 2018)

Lara.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 10, 2018)

That new Software games like a cheap Nioh copy paste.


Definitely not buying that Japanese setting shitty game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

We're so progressive we traded tits for ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

I wonder who is a bigger psychopath, LAra or Nathan Drake


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, guys. When people play online they go LET ME HAVE A CLEAR SHOT, BRO. ROGER DODGER BRAVO WHISKEY TUMMY WUMMY.


Now Ill do this just cause its worth the wtf reactions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

>Still no dual guns


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Dat ass shot.


Too muscular, they need to tone that shit down.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Skate??


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

ITSHAPPENING.gif


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

No. No become the Tomb Raider.

Raid the Raider's Womb.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

those muscular arms on Lara can become my fetish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

df is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2018)

Anything on Half-Life 3?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 10, 2018)

I hated that Shadow Die Twice shitty ass trailer.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks like Fable


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Still no dual guns


Man, I've never understood the nonstop complaining for this. It's honestly not that great, I know it's iconic and all, but still.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> I know it's iconic



There ya go.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh its a new MMORPG


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

oh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Man, that does not look like a MMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

what is this? hmm


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2018)

OMGOMGOMG


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Devil May cry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

what?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Lel Devil may cry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

oh god.. nooooooooooooooooo what


noooo... what the fuckk...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

There it is


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

That's not Dante right?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Cyborg arm?

Also still can't get over how Nu-Dante looks


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2018)

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Never played a DMC game in my life
Might get it for the redneck waifu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

I am so confused.... I don't get ittttttttttt ...


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

RESIDENT EVIL 2


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

Damn that girl tho


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

>Devil May Cry 5

So did DMC: Devil May Cry never happen or what?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

WHAT DID THEY DO DO TO DMC ?????????????????????


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

I hope


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

THE MASTER IS ON THE HOUSE


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

That has to be Nero with that arm.  Dante was the guy at the end.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

It looks different tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

ENGLISH IS HARD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

"Realistically as possible"

Fuck.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

If they're trying to distance themselves from DMC why did they keep Dante's stupid look? Should've changed it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Dante looks like a baby now


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

oh shiet cuphead


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Resident Evil 7 leaked into DMC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Not in love with the visuals.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

IM PLAYING AS MS CHALICE MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

RE2 Fucking when?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Still confused. Is this actually a sequel?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh wow they have DLC for Cuphead?!!!


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> RE2 Fucking when?



Likely the Sony event


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh no, here come the womenz to ruin cup head.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh shit. More Cuphead. YES.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Df?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Why must you give me diabeetus Xbox?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> If they're trying to distance themselves from DMC why did they keep Dante's stupid look? Should've changed it



Now with ugly sidechick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not in love with the visuals.



They also neutered the atmospheric goth setting for whatever that modern/futuristic crap was. Gameplay better fucking hold up at least. SMH, they had to Capcom it somehow.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Girls in my cuphead 
It's ruined now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

I didnt really like that DMC trailer





how to live now


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm trash at Cuphead but I can't wait to see the pros play it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

just give DMC3/4SE part 2 in 4K 60 fps smh


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Well,at least I won't have to waste $450.00


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Maybe next gen Phil


----------



## Xhominid (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> That has to be Nero with that arm.  Dante was the guy at the end.



The guy it was mostly focused on was Nero, you can see if you slow down the trailer, Nero has a robotic arm because someone TOOK HIS DEMON ARM!

Dante was shown at the final bits of it.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Goddamn this Xbox has watched too much anime...The Power of Friendship.

Soul Calibur?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA WHAT IS THIS SHIT


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Wan Piss?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

WTF?!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Shonen Alliance


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

WTF?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They also neutered the atmospheric goth setting for whatever that modern/futuristic crap was. Gameplay better fucking hold up at least. SMH, they had to Capcom it somehow.



I gotta see it more times cause I barely saw a good look. I was expecting Nero to change dramatically but not this.....Sci Fi Scalebound stuff.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Naruto, Luffy and Goku?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

My freaking eyes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

LMAO Frieza getting rekt


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

JUMP FORCE LMAO


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

This game is the OBD's wet dream

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Luffy and Naruto lasting more than one second with Goku and Frieza 

Also no bleach

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Shonen Jump All Star?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> >Devil May Cry 5
> 
> So did DMC: Devil May Cry never happen or what?





Shiba D. Inu said:


> WHAT DID THEY DO DO TO DMC ?????????????????????


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

WHAT THE FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2018)

Anime the video game

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

If Death Notes in this everyone is rekted


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Luffy and Naruto lasting more than one second with Goku and Frieza
> 
> Also no bleach



And Light....Bleach doesn't ring a bell?

Well that was unexpected. Name is shit.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Yooooo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't even feel like fucking around anymore. Monkey's paw effect.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> This game is the OBD's wet dream


Not sure if rate funny or winner .Damn you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Breadman (Jun 10, 2018)

WHERE THE FUCK IS BLEACH, WTF.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Bamco: BTW fuck Ichigo 



Deathbringerpt said:


> I gotta see it more times cause I barely saw a good look. I was expecting Nero to change dramatically but not this.....Sci Fi Scalebound stuff.



Dude I dunno. Like what's this, 20 years into the future? Lady and Trish better still make it somehow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Chris Avellone?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS BLEACH, WTF.


In the trash

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey Joe, wanna play a Zombie game ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Avellone


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 10, 2018)

Animengers: Infinity Weeb

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

I for one cannot wait to play as Boruto's Dad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

I can beat Freezas ass with Nardo or Loofy in 4K 


SOLD

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Bleach

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Yeah Yeah Genuine Consequences heard it before.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Avellone's gonna make Dying Light 2 actually interesting.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> In the trash



Then why is Naruto there?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

im never gonna play dying light tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The others will get a 20 episode head start while Goku trains, powers up, has flashbacks, dies and ressurects again.



Yagami Light being there makes things a bit more interesting I think.


----------



## Fry J (Jun 10, 2018)

Jump Stars


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Two hoarders with a whole water supply...negotiate my ass kill those greedy fuckers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

that G4 Luffy looked legit too 


I wanna talk about this game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 12771a (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Luffy and Naruto lasting more than one second with Goku and Frieza
> 
> Also no bleach


Suprising lol hope it isnt because of the ending stigma. I think he'll be in the game.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Yeah Yeah Genuine Consequences heard it before.



You can trust Avellone


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yagami Light being there makes things a bit more interesting I think.



All Might? Or is Boku No Hero Academia too young to make the cut.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

battle frogs


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Battletoads wtf


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Yeah Yeah Genuine Consequences heard it before.


Detroit did this right.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Uh wtf did I just watch?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> All Might? Or is Boku No Hero Academia too young to make the cut.


BNHA better be in there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> All Might? Or is Boku No Hero Academia too young to make the cut.



I don't see why not.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The others will get a 20 episode head start while Goku trains, powers up, has flashbacks, dies and ressurects again.


Deadpool shows up and forces Toriyama to power down DBZ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Holy God damn shit.

Battle fucking toads.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Just cause


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Not Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Battletoads


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Damn and it was looking so good but Microsoft had to fuck it up.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not Metal Gear Solid


Mexican Metal Gear Solid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

DIS ISN'T NO WAR, RICO. DIS IS ABOUT CUTTING WHO DISSES MI FAMILIA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh wait it's Just Cause 4. Jumped the gun a bit.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 10, 2018)

Shit, gamestop might have battletoads now


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

FFUCK THIS. 
FUCK FUNKOS


----------



## Fry J (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> All Might? Or is Boku No Hero Academia too young to make the cut.


All Might DLC inc


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Mexican Metal Gear Solid.


Yes for my people


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> All Might? Or is Boku No Hero Academia too young to make the cut.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

The new Gears of War is looking lit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Fry J said:


> All Might DLC inc



Don't give them any fucking ideas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Man fuck this. I need more info on DMC5.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


>


We should have a blur around Ichigo's face and it would be perfect


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Gears Xcom


----------



## TrueG 37 (Jun 10, 2018)

Dmc 5 bout time .


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Xcom Gears


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

First Halo Tacticals now Gears tactical.


Also these motherfuckers cheering for the same ole shit


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Gear of war wars


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> We should have a blur around Ichigo's face and it would be perfect



OOF THE FEELS....my heart is not suppose to beat.


Oh right I forgot about Gears of War...Halo did it better.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Silent Hill secret project soon?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

is that old man Dante?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

alright, they saved it


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

I played Gears 4. Never touched the story mode in it. Still pissed with what they did to Baird.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man fuck this. I need more info on DMC5.



Work that thread, bro.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Where's the new Carmine?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Villagers dumb enough to live in remote areas in these alien infested hellscapes deserve to be left to die.


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

Not a fan of GOW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

In b4 people hate it cause its a female lead


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Tbh a GOW Xcom sounds kinda cool if they do it right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Must be that time of the month.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Still gotta play gears 4. still gotta get an xbox one x


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> is that old man Dante?



I hope he is actually mature again


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



[HASHTAG]#NOTMYDANTE[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Why did Beth's conference have to be so late


----------



## Fry J (Jun 10, 2018)

I stopped playing Gears after 3.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Looks like DMC Donte.


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> is that old man Dante?


This even looks worse than I thought!


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> [HASHTAG]#NOTMYDANTE[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Still gotta play gears 4. still gotta get an xbox one x


Ill sell you mine for 50 bucks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> [HASHTAG]#NOTMYDANTE[/HASHTAG]





Palm Siberia said:


> Looks like DMC Donte.



That's Nero tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

welp, Sony is gonna need more then REmake 2 to beat this conf for me


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> I hope he is actually mature again



No DMC 2 Dante please.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

When's Borderlands 3 gonna get announced


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2018)

Why does Jump Forces reminds me of Sonic Forces ?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


>




Seems right he cannot get the girls he use to get anymore.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> welp, Sony is gonna need more then REmake 2 to beat this conf for me



All sony needs to do is say "Exclusive." and they'll officially have more exclusives than Xbox One which will hand them the win.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

DMC5 is so obviously set after DMC2 after Dante fucked off to hell, where Nero picked up the Devil May Cry business after him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


>


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

CYBERPUNKKKK


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

E3 got shut down folks conference is over

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Russia hacked into the Microsoft conference

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> Looks like DMC Donte.



Where is Nero ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

HOLY SSSHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 10, 2018)

CYPERPUNK


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> No DMC 2 Dante please.



I prefer DMC1/Novel Dante over all of them. So as long as he acts similar to the original and not the cringy 3/4 versions then I'm good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> When's Borderlands 3 gonna get announced


Tomorrow 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> Why does Jump Forces reminds me of Sonic Forces ?


They don't have anything in common


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

I want that fuckin collar


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

2077
Finally


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> Where is Nero ?



That is Nero.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks interesting, mainly because cyberpunk settings are my thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Cool trailer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlainWarrior (Jun 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> welp, Sony is gonna need more then REmake 2 to beat this conf for me



You actually think Sony give a shit?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Cyber fucking Punk


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

OH GOD DAMN IT.

CINEMATIC BULLSHIT ONLY.

YOU COULD HAVE WON, MICROSOFT.

YOU HAD IT IN THE PALM OF YOUR HANDS.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cool trailer.


Too bad no game play


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2018)

Cyberpunk interests me. Need more info and a release date.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Ok good games, still nothing to say "Hey leave your playstation behind and get the xbox." since everyone and their mother has a PC these days.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Too bad no game play


We'll get that when it gets released in 2077

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

M$ had best conference

what a time to be alive

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Ok good games, still nothing to say "Hey leave your playstation behind and get the xbox." since everyone and their mother has a PC these days.


To be fair they are moving in the right direction

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> welp, Sony is gonna need more then REmake 2 to beat this conf for me


Remake 7 nah who are we kidding lol


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

Pretty average conference. The games I want not being exclusive, and the exclusives being ass 

And they could of done something with Cyberpunk, but its another cinematic

Sony please take us home.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

So Beth is next right 
Wish I could catch it


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Microsoft gets a 6/10 for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To be fair they are moving in the right direction



As a gamer I agree. It's good for the comsumer I'm not complaining about that.  But exclusives sell consoles, they're were trying to push the Xbox one.  To do that you need to go "To play this you have to get this and only this." like Sony is with first party games and Nintendo are too.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm hyped for Sony. Yakuza games !!!


----------



## Keishin (Jun 10, 2018)

That conference was pretty lame.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm surprised Devlover was given another event, I hope they one up themselves.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

so where's the xbox price drop?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> As a gamer I agree. It's good for the comsumer I'm not complaining about that.  But exclusives sell consoles, they're were trying to push the Xbox one.  To do that you need to go "To play this you have to get this and only this." like Sony is with first party games and Nintendo are too.


Sony and Nintendo both striked quickly at the start of their consoles while Micro dragged so they're not on the same pattern.


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't even give a shit about Besethda. I just want elder scrolls

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Best conference Microsoft ever had but I'm bitter as fuck over DMC5.

God damn it. Now I'll have to go the typical bullshit I love DMC "Number" BUT.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 10, 2018)

Indra said:


> I don't even give a shit about Besethda. I just want elder scrolls



PREACH...WE ARE LEGION.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Indra said:


> I don't even give a shit about Besethda. I just want elder scrolls


Yeah, Beth seriously needs to release a new Elder Scrolls soon. Don't know whats taking them so long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Yeah, Beth seriously needs to release a new Elder Scrolls soon. Don't know whats taking them so long.


They keep making excuses. I know they haven't started yet based on something that was said a while ago.

'X more games until we start developing the new Elder Scrolls games'.

I think fallout 76 was one of those games.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 10, 2018)

Jump Force has me hyped

Looks clean so far

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Yeah, Beth seriously needs to release a new Elder Scrolls soon. Don't know whats taking them so long.



Wasting time shitting on Fallout franchise.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Jump Force has me hyped
> 
> Looks clean so far


Super characters in Jump Force ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I'm surprised Devlover was given another event, I hope they one up themselves.


The last one was pretty funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

How long till Bethesda presentation?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Super characters in Jump Force ?



Hitto and Beerus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2018)

Nero looks like Donte.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

It was honestly a decent conference. Had many games, a little something for everyone, but like many said there's still zero reason to own an Xbox if you have a PC.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Super characters in Jump Force ?


Probably as DLC


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Jump Force has me hyped
> 
> Looks clean so far


Bruh if it's multiplayer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nero looks like Donte.



He looks like the Scalebound dude.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Hitto and Beerus?





that shit looked so intense and crisp  and unexpected

easily my fav trailer of E3 so far after CP2077

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How long till Bethesda presentation?



3 hours

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> 3 hours


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 10, 2018)

Indra said:


> Bruh if it's multiplayer



The last one was so I'm sure this one will be too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

So Sony will likely/have to come out with:

Death Stranding
TLOU2
More Spiderman stuff
Dreams
Something we've not seen yet

What they should try to skip but likely won't due to contractual issues:
COD


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2018)

So in terms of exclusives we have Halo, GoW, Forza, Crackdown, Fable and a few indies.

The show was all glamour, all the new games that were shown were third party games, all the exclusives are sequels and almost all the trailers were cinematics.

I would give it like a 7.8/10. I feel like they did everything they could, the 5 studios they bought is just set up for the next gen. Heres hoping the Xbone 2 has a better set up than the OG Xbone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbattle will use this game for footage of their Jump related VS videos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Bethesda has Evil Within, Doom and Wolfestein shit to announce. Literally why I'm even giving it the time of night.

I like they didn't confirm here that Fallout 76 is multiplayer. Leak is starting to smell like bullshit.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

I think we can all agree that Sony has won this generation and E3(even though they haven't been up yet)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So Sony will likely/have to come out with:
> 
> Death Stranding
> TLOU2
> ...


I feel they're gonna surprise us with something massive actually


----------



## 12771a (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> First Halo Tacticals now Gears tactical.
> 
> 
> Also these motherfuckers cheering for the same ole shit


Im an x1 owner and yeah ms needs some new exclusive ips. Hopefully they can get some with their new studios


Palm Siberia said:


> Remake 7 nah who are we kidding lol


yo real talk se needs a trailer for this thing. 2 freaking years since the last. Don't care about the state of the game just give us anything . 
For me this was entertaing. I like how they showcase a variety of games and surprisingly some jap. games like nier automata, and tales of vesp. But like with their last two conferences they need to show some new ips and more exclusives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bethesda has Evil Within, Doom and Wolfestein shit to announce. Literally why I'm even giving it the time of night.
> 
> I like they didn't confirm here that Fallout 76 is multiplayer. Leak is starting to smell like bullshit.



They didn't confirm shit with that trailer other than to expect many more retcons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> I think we can all agree that Sony has won this generation and E3(even though they haven't been up yet)


Well Nintendo kicked ass on the year they announced Odessy and Breath of the Wild


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bethesda has Evil Within, Doom and Wolfestein shit to announce. Literally why I'm even giving it the time of night.
> 
> I like they didn't confirm here that Fallout 76 is multiplayer. Leak is starting to smell like bullshit.


I have high hopes for Starfield.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Microsoft gets a genuine B-

Weak 1st party but working on it and had great 3rd party premiers. Although I should push it down to C since they did absolutely nothing with Banjo on his 20th anniversary.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Luck said:


> I have high hopes for Starfield.



We know nothing about it besides Sci Fi.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Isn't there an upcoming Bioshock game?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> I think we can all agree that Sony has won this generation and E3(even though they haven't been up yet)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Soulcaliber 6 is being shown for anyone interest


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

will they have JJBA in Jump Force

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 10, 2018)

Two more days till smash


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well Nintendo kicked ass on the year they announced Odessy and Breath of the Wild


Nawwww

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Two more days till smash


Paying for a 60 dlc huh?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

Not ready for tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Indra said:


> Not ready for tomorrow


Kratos pops in and yells saying ..."Stop playing that....BOI!!"

Reactions: Funny 3 | Old 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> Isn't there an upcoming Bioshock game?



I think there have only been rumors that one is being worked on.


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kratos pops in and yells saying ..."Stop playing that....BOI!!"


Speaking of GOW, I'm about to buy it on Friday. I've heard great things.

I hope they release a DLC or something too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

I can't wait for Death Stranding


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Indra said:


> Speaking of GOW, I'm about to buy it on Friday. I've heard great things.
> 
> I hope they release a DLC or something too.


Dude you're gonna love it . 

Also yea I wish


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Indra said:


> Not ready for tomorrow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> I can't wait for Death Stranding


Has there been more info on it?


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jun 10, 2018)

Spider-Man is gonna be the best exlusive for ps4 and the best review and sold game this year and 2019.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Indra said:


> Speaking of GOW, I'm about to buy it on Friday. I've heard great things.
> 
> I hope they release a DLC or something too.


No planned DLCs


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


>


TLOU2 is gonna blow us away if they actually deliver on some gameplay.

My body and mind isn't ready. I still remember getting hype from seeing the firefly mark 2 years ago. Let's go, let's go.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude you're gonna love it .
> 
> Also yea I wish


So excited 

Let's hope. It's been a while since it released.

Edit: nvm 



Snake said:


> No planned DLCs


fuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Why can't the Beth conference come faster 


Dean Ambrose said:


> Has there been more info on it?


Not much which is why I hope we get more info from Kojima this E3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> No planned DLCs




I already knew this but


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> Spider-Man is gonna be the best exlusive for ps4 and the best review and sold game this year and 2019.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kratos pops in and yells saying ..."Stop playing that....BOI!!"



Kratos gets bit and has an arrow put through him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Kratos gets bit and has an arrow put through him.


Ha the mistake was not putting arrow to knee


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


>



Guess you never grew up playing the classic Spider-man games. They are legit fun. Just web slinging around the city is a blast.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ha the mistake was not putting arrow to knee


An arrow to the knee joke?
What is this 2010?
Get with the times already grandpa


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> An arrow to the knee joke?
> What is this 2010?
> Get with the times already grandpa


Dont insult me you young whippersnapper


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ha the mistake was not putting arrow to knee



I just worry how Kratos react when boy grows up to be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tom Hiddleston


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I just worry how Kratos react when boy grows up to be
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


His reaction will be
*Spoiler*: __ 



 as he snaps his neck


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dont insult me you young *whippersnapper *


This may come as a shock to you but we're in 2018 now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> This may come as a shock to you but we're in 2018 now


Nani?!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

4 things from Bethesda I want to see:

Elders Scrolls
Borderlands 3 ( I-I mean Rage 2)
Dewm 2
And Fallout 76


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Guess you never grew up playing the classic Spider-man games. They are legit fun. Just web slinging around the city is a blast.


I played the first one that came out in 2002/3 for PS2 for the first movie. That's about ti.


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jun 10, 2018)

Chance the thread title to hobo Dante. He looks like a Sick fuck Child Molester.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 10, 2018)

Am i the only one kinda hyped for that Tunic fox zelda game?

Really?
Kay then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2018)

So many games.. i wish they were all PS4 exclusives. 

I mean, who the fuck plays Xbox?? 

Kingdom Hearts gone multiplat too 

Sekiro from software gone multiplat too. Wtf!?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> Am i the only one kinda hyped for that Tunic fox zelda game?
> 
> Really?
> Kay then.


Yes


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

HEY. Tunic looks cute and fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> Am i the only one kinda hyped for that Tunic fox zelda game?
> 
> Really?
> Kay then.


Its got some potential


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

The Spyro remake looks good.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2018)

I called DMC5 being a Nero game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

JUMP FORCE !!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2018)

Ningendo gonna announce 5 games with mario on it 

What a piece of shit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 10, 2018)

Ooh. A chance to play Tales Of Vesperia


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Bruh, I might play this just for the cheesy as fuck story.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 10, 2018)

Well i need Cyberpunk gameplay now!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2018)

Project X Zone 3 plz.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bruh, I might play this just for the cheesy as fuck story.


They already leaked the ending at the end of video where Goku accidentally kills Naruto and Luffy with Kamehame

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

VS nerds will cry that Luffy or Nardo can beat up DB characters

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2018)

Tales of Vesperia 



Wanna play it after wrapping up Velvet's story.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> They already leaked the ending at the end of video where Goku accidentally kills Naruto and Luffy with Kamehame





Shiba D. Inu said:


> VS nerds will cry that Luffy or Nardo can beat up DB characters



Guys seriously....stop.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 10, 2018)

For some reason i thought shadows die twice was Onimusha for a few minutes and i was legit almost crying, Then reality hit me.
Fair play to MS though... I'm not interested in a good few of those game but they came out guns blazing, non stop trailers with only around 3 having commentary after.
Next year has to be halo 6, fable 4/reboot/whatever. I can see Halo 6 being an E3 reveal followed with a September/october release.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2018)

Halo Infinite looks boring


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

SternRitter said:


> For some reason i thought shadows die twice was Onimusha for a few minutes and i was legit almost crying, Then reality hit me.
> Fair play to MS though... I'm not interested in a good few of those game but they came out guns blazing, non stop trailers with only around 3 having commentary after.
> Next year has to be halo 6, fable 4/reboot/whatever. I can see Halo 6 being an E3 reveal followed with a September/october release.


Halo 6/Infinite/whatever the heck it is better come out next year. Maybe this will be some Halo to tide us over until a proper "Halo 6" comes out on the next Xbox console.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

is Infinite not Halo 6 ?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is Infinite not Halo 6 ?


they're calling it the next chapter in the franchise. It's also using a totally new engine. But when you watch the trailer, it looks like they're using old Halo 1-looking assets. so that confuses me a bit.


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Halo 6/Infinite/whatever the heck it is better come out next year. Maybe this will be some Halo to tide us over until a proper "Halo 6" comes out on the next Xbox console.



I think this halo infinite bullshit is just what they're going to call the re-vamped version of MCC (Master Chief Collection) Maybe with an included battle royale mode. 

Honestly I'm a HUGE fucking halo fanboy and I can guarantee this has nothing to do with halo 6 just from first impressions. 
Halo 5 imo re-invigorated the old style PvP to some extent at the cost of the campaign mode, Which is literally just a 8-12 hour set up for halo 6. 

Absolutely no way that had anything to do with halo 6, Going by the format this is it. Chief and the stragglers who never got wiped by the guardians vs Cortana. Plus red team and the re-introduction of the flood via halo wars 2... Man, If they do this right it could be the best sci-fi campaign ever created. (excluding KOTOR and ME 1+2)


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> VS nerds will cry that Luffy or Nardo can beat up DB characters



Hey let's not get ahead of ourselves.  Yamcha might still appear.  I'm sure they can hold their own against him.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

SternRitter said:


> I think this halo infinite bullshit is just what they're going to call the re-vamped version of MCC (Master Chief Collection) Maybe with an included battle royale mode.
> 
> Honestly I'm a HUGE fucking halo fanboy and I can guarantee this has nothing to do with halo 6 just from first impressions.
> Halo 5 imo re-invigorated the old style PvP to some extent at the cost of the campaign mode, Which is literally just a 8-12 hour set up for halo 6.
> ...


I haven't played Halo 5, yet, but yeah. I don't think it would be a new MCC since MCC is being added to the Game Pass soon. It would be weird if they do that and then release a newer MCC, especially since they're still updating and patching it. UGH I WANT TO KNOW MORE


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Hey let's not get ahead of ourselves.  Yamcha might still appear.  I'm sure they can hold their own against him......for few seconds.


FIFY

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2018)

Saitama one-shots MUI Goku


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Does Saitama count as Jump


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Does Saitama count as Jump



Nope.


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I haven't played Halo 5, yet, but yeah. I don't think it would be a new MCC since MCC is being added to the Game Pass soon. It would be weird if they do that and then release a newer MCC, especially since they're still updating and patching it. UGH I WANT TO KNOW MORE



Oh no.. the next update for MCC is supposed to be huge. You can legit decide, Ok I've bought this game so I can choose if I want to install halo 1-3 or maybe just 1+3 or maybe just halo 1+2 and skip 3. Supposedly matchmaking will adjust to what you've decided to install but I can't say for sure. I gave up on MCC a long time ago as you'd expect any sane person to do. 

Halo 5 is honestly a very well designed MP game. On release day the game was 27gb, because they included the bullshit MTX packs for the warzone mode, Every dlc has been free since. The game is now roughly 100+gb in free content. 

The introduction on thruster packs (small boost in an aimed direction every 4-ish seconds) plus constant sprint and ledge climbing the pace of MP has become much faster. If you're looking for old halo I'm sorry to say it's probably dead (unless you play MCC). Though being honest the game doesn't feel much different from classic Halo#s unless you're in a vehicle.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2018)

Need more info on JUMP Force. The roster is one of my biggest questions for it atm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2018)

CD Projekt Red taking jabs at greedy studios

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Luck said:


> CD Projekt Red taking jabs at greedy studios



LMAO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Its almost time for Bethesda gents


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Why can't Beth start sooner


----------



## Breadman (Jun 10, 2018)

Are the Tales fames really THAT good? I hear people raving about them, but it looks really generic at a glance...


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Almost time for the fail conference. Lie to my fucking face, Todd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Not-Nioh looks tight. And the thing with the player's exposed arm having a ton of utility is fucking badass. Will make a thread later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 10, 2018)

I can't wait for those sweet lies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn .



"See that dog shit? You can step in it!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> I can't wait for those sweet lies


Are we masochists for sticking around?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> "See that dog shit? You can step in it!"


I fear one day if you met Todd you'd just sock him in the face and then keep walking


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I fear one day if you met Todd you'd just sock him in the face and then keep walking



I really hate the cult of personality surrounding that guy. Totally undeserved.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> I really hate the cult of personality surrounding that guy. Totally undeserved.


I think he's lost a bit of that due to the lack of good rpgs lately from Bethesda


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think he's lost a bit of that due to the lack of good rpgs lately from Bethesda



Nah, it's still alive and well in certain places on the internet. The Fallout subreddit being one of them. These people never learn. Hype the fuck out of new game. New game comes out. New game is ass. Repeat. Just give me a fucking New Vegas Remaster and I'll shut up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Bethesda link?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Nah, it's still alive and well in certain places on the internet. The Fallout subreddit being one of them. These people never learn. Hype the fuck out of new game. New game comes out. New game is ass. Repeat. Just give me a fucking New Vegas Remaster and I'll shut up.


Bethesda just hurt Obsidian did a better Fallout

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bethesda link?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bethesda link?



Just use the Dorito stream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Got it. I prefer embedded vids on the forum. I'm on a shit computer.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> I really hate the cult of personality surrounding that guy. Totally undeserved.


That'show I feel about Kojima.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

This fucking guy.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

"We create the world, but you guys finish them"

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

We released like, 5 games out of out 7 game lineup! WE'RE HUGE, PEOPLE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Dat self wank


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

ndrew WK wow


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

This guy. I like him.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Is this Ubisoft?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Walmart just got called out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

My fucking lord, them horny mom jeans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dat self wank


Did you expect any less?


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

This is quite cringey


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

I mean, I like the band and I always liked the tune.

But where's the game?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Hahahahahahaha poor Andrew you in the worst spot


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Live performances do not look good on them, while we're at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 12771a (Jun 10, 2018)

Andrew WK I remember that dude from one of these CN live action shows. It was Destroy Build Destroy


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2018)

Really now? Music? Well, I guess it's ok (if not misplaced).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Asian sunglasses guy in the crowd is not impressed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Old people not knowing who Andrew WK is.  Peasants.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Man, E3 audiences make for the shittiest concerts. They do not hype shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

That thick nordic accent tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHA.

Holy shit, they're cosplaying as Rage characters. The director is the giant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Did the tall as fuck dude forget his lines?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Nervous giant viking game dev. Couldn't make that up.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

12771a said:


> Andrew WK I remember that dude from one of these CN live action shows. It was Destroy Build Destroy


oh my god, I remember that show. I forgot he was on that!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

This is looking tight as shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Yo that Collector's Edition plug as an in-game commercial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Holy shit that ball sack.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

looks fun. I'll wait for it to hit the bargain bin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

That actually looked tight. Might keep a look out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Getting Rage 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Don't step on your beta stutters, pointdexter.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Who the fuck was saying it was like Borderlands?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Got to admit Rage 2 looked good.

Elder Scrolls Hearthstone now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

*This* is a shitty segment to a solid start.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

What a waste of time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Why is McLovin trying to sell us the card game?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

E3 crowds suck. They should eat a pot brownie or drink before attending these shows.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atlas -- E3 2018 (Jun 10, 2018)

MFW Beth conference

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

This guy is about to drop his ham from sheer nervousness.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

No wonder they wont do a single player .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

11 million.

Jesus fuck. Final Fantasy 14 and Elder Scrolls became bigger MMOs than Wow?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> MFW Beth conference



Harada not impressed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

I want more single player games like GoW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 11 million.
> 
> Jesus fuck. Final Fantasy 14 and Elder Scrolls became bigger MMOs than Wow?



I hear the WoW expansions and updates kept sucking so maybe that's why.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> I want more single player games like GoW


Sucks for me as well 

I dont want to game with strangers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

ReDOOM 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

DOOM


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

RIP AND TEAR, MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Dooom!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Doom guy just made every girl in the crowd pregnant through sheer BAMFery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 12771a (Jun 10, 2018)

Doom sequel yes. Liked the 2016 reboot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

My boy Hugo styling all over the place.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2018)

New Doom has solid graphics. But I need gameplay though.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

This guy is hilarious


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

No Doom 2. Thank you for sparing us of the dumb confusion.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Hah, dicks. No info at all. Except that it's Hell on Earth 2.0


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sucks for me as well
> 
> I dont want to game with strangers


I don't mind multiplayer, I think it should he done like TLOU. Good story and even more fun multiplayer that is story related. At the very least, a polish multiplayer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Dude fuck your tight ass shirt and douchebag hat. Fuck off.

EDIT: and your dumb yellow shoes too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

@Singulrality Doom 2 or as its known Doom Eternal is confirmed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

HEY, GUYS. WE ARE THE BEST GAME AND STUFF.

CONTAIN YOUR TEPID APPLAUSES, I CAN BARELY LISTEN TO ME.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Fuck this quake.  Quake needs to go back to Quake 1 single player style dammit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Someone dickslap this asshole off the stage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Wayyyy too much "please clap" in this conference.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

He looks like the fattest anorexic I've ever seen. Put down those pre-show tacos, bozo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> I don't mind multiplayer, I think it should he done like TLOU. Good story and even more fun multiplayer that is story related. At the very least, a polish multiplayer


I guess but I'm more single player and it seems even when I want a solo experience they shove multi in my face. . The only games Ill game with people online are Borderlands and Doom


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

I know gameplay is absolute law in Quake, but they didn't have to be lazy with these designs and aesthetics.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

The game does look pretty sweet. Feel like it should've gain track like OW.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

SHADOW DROP UPDATE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

DAT MICK GORDON SYNTH.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

It's fucking weird that New Game+ should be heavily requested in 2018. This goes for most games tbh.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

This chick stole Dante's boots from DMC4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Why is my mom heading a gaming conference?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Prop hunt


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2018)

New Prey looked pretty neat.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Man, they're probably hurting for cash if the best they can do is talk about minute modes and a samey DLC.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Interesting it seems my cringe levels have reached max


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Jerk.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Dude.

Wolfenstein 3.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

"beat the living fuck outta those Nazis" hahaha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why is my mom heading a gaming conference?



vai dormir menino


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Fight the Nazis on the go.

I like these Swedes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Youngblood.

I get it.

An expansion pack with twin chicks.

Huuuuuuuuh...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2018)

Wolfenstien series good? I've heard of 2 but never got around to playing it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

<Nazis beat Amurica
<on Japanese console


I see what you did there you Japanese


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

that looks cool. gotta play wolf 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Wolfenstein. Krory edition.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

BJ better not be fucking dead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> BJ better not be fucking dead.



wassat? 

I really need to play Wolfenstein 2 already.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Todd is a rockstar!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

IT'S BULLSHITTER TODD.

DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST.

SHOWING US A WORLD OF PURE EXAGGERATION.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

I want to feed that pretentious leather jacket to my cats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Just realized that Todd's father is Flanders


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

NCR shirt spotted


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Now they need to show not impressed Harada.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

OH TODD.

YOU'RE SUCH A QUIRKY FUNNY AND RELATABLE GUY.

HAHAHAHAAHAH.

Stop lubing us up and talk about those fucking mountains.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

omg rofl Michael


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Actually funny.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Todd luring victims in b4....

Lool Bethesda too self aware


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

We made a funny meme by accident?

BETTER RUN THAT SHIT TO THE GROUND WITH BAD COMEDY SKETCHES.

FUS RO DAH XD


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

So, why do people not like this Todd Howard guy?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

WHY SHOW THE SAME TRAILER AGAIN

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Snake said:


> So, why do people not like this Todd Howard guy?



He's a fucking liar, puts out trash games and sniffs his own farts.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We made a funny meme by accident?
> 
> BETTER RUN THAT SHIT TO THE GROUND WITH BAD COMEDY SKETCHES.
> 
> FUS RO DAH XD


It was kinda funny doe


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Why the same god damn trailer.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Damn, for some reason this song brings out my inner patriot


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> He's a fucking liar, puts out trash games and sniffs his own farts.


So basically Kojima since after MGS3?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

I just realized that they can use the excuse of the after nukes to put less content in the game

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

COUNTRY ROADS.

SHOW ME BUGS.

IN THE GAME.

I JUST BOUGHT.

SELL THOSE MODS.

PAY THEM, MAMA.

TAKE ME HOME. 

COUNTRY ROADS.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Everyone dead


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

I am not fucking around as I am not a Fallout guy, but how's this different from the last two Fallouts?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Cool designs, I gotta say.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2018)

Entirely online


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Fuck multiplayer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

"Not an amusement park"

_Sees Fallout 3_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> "Not an amusement park"
> 
> _Sees Fallout 3_


More like


See DLC for Fallout 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Guess that answers my question.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Sooooooo....they're making a regular Fallout game but they insert sickly thin multiplayer elements?


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2018)

Fallout Dark Souls Edition Prepare to Pay Todd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

That mutant Sloth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

GIANT MONSTER SLOTH OR QUALITY ASSURANCE AGENT SELF INSERT

WHO CAN SAY


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Can we play offline doe?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

These monsters look ace.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can we play offline doe?



Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Fallout: The Elder's Scroll edition


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Yeah that doesn't sound like an annoying or easy to abuse mechanic at all


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am not fucking around as I am not a Fallout guy, but how's this different from the last two Fallouts?


Fallout sucks.  Fallout has about as much variety as Assassin’s Creed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Yes.



It better have the VAT system if you play offline. This regular ass gameplay is flaccid as shit


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

With online, the game will be less of an RPG than ever before!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice of the Skyrim dragon to make a cameo as Manbat.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

That's nerdy as fuck.

But still pretty cool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

The helmet is just plain shit


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Nobody cares about Fallout shitter, reveal something else or end the conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Mobitshit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh Todd.

I don't give a darn about mobile Bethesda crap.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Elder Scrolls 6, folks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Rhythm game combat.

NEVER SEEN BEFORE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Seriously though Bethesda crushing the souls of their fans.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

YOU CAN PLAY IT ON THE SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE

OR STANDING UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP

ARE YOU SHAKING YET

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Mods can't save your game if it's online.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Im actually disappointed for some reason


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

>free
>pre-order

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

how do you pre order something that's free? wtf?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

>free
>still pay todd


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2018)

Fallout Monster Hunter Halo Edition


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Next Gen game now.  Someone at EA stumbling 2 PS

Is PS 5 confirmed *Tin foil hat on*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Whelp Starfield is here


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

well, god damn.

They're just throwing bombs left and right


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh shit......elders scrolls 6!!!!!


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2018)

Can't tell us where TES 6 is set? Fuck off.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

How are they working on so many games at once?

Holy shit.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2018)

I mean it's been 7 years and 100 million rereleases later. Not surprising.


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)

BETHESDA WON. FUCK EVERYONE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How are they working on so many games at once?
> 
> Holy shit.



Todd already on his way to a farm to kill some goats.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

No Evil Within news?

BULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Bethesda is showing good variety.  Real talk this is a good presentation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

Well this was a pretty awesome E3 day. Microsoft and Bethesda delivered. I'm sleep deprived and I'm working in an irresponsibly short couple of hours. Peace out.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Can't tell us where TES 6 is set? Fuck off.



Wouldn't be surprised if they don't even know.  It was more "Look we know it exists stop going on about it."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taizai295 (Jun 10, 2018)

The next Doom, Fallout 76, the new Wolfenstein, and the announcement that there will be an Elder Scrolls 6. I’d say the conference was good.

Let’s see what Square Enix, Ubisoft and Sony have to offer tomorrow.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

lol Bethesda site is down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Guess I'll stick to the Id Software games for now. Nothing else really grabbed me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Can't tell us where TES 6 is set? Fuck off.


If i have to guess its High Rock or Hammerfell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Damn though ....the ending is how you do a conference


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2018)

I wanted Doom 5 the most from this thing.

Id delivered. They did what they needed to do. S'all love.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

High hopes for Square and for Sony.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Devolver baby


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Devolver baby


Are you going to watch their presentation?


----------



## Taizai295 (Jun 10, 2018)

So far I’m a bit torn between whether I liked Microsoft’s or Bethesdas conference better. But I know one thing: Both were MUCH better than EA’s.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Rage 2.


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are you going to watch their presentation?


you bet. gotta cleanse the palette that Bethesda left in my mouth


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

This GIF arguement right now omg. I'm dead


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

METAL WOLF BABY


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Games I look forward now :

Doom Eternal 
Fallout 76
Rage 2

Games in the future:  

Elder's Scroll 6
Starfield.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#MechAmericaGreatAgain[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Rage 2 seems fun.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

Devolver was funny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn though ....the ending is how you do a conference



By showing off logos?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> By showing off logos?



Exactly, they didn't show shit. Just told us what we already knew. At least Cyberpunk trailer showed _something_.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> By showing off logos?


No by showing glimpses of future.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Never mind on Fallout 76. That shit isnt able to be played offline so Im out


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2018)

Is Doom eternal a full $60 sequel with a full single player campaign?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Even here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Saishin (Jun 11, 2018)

Wolfenstein  but it's co-op


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

So I might have made a tweet thats picking up steam


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

link it bisch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

The World said:


> link it bisch


But mah privacies

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But mah privacies


Should've never mentioned it then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Should've never mentioned it then


My bad


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't know why you're all talking about all this other stuff when _fucking Tales of Vesperia_ is finally getting a full western release AND the PC is getting it and everything

They could've just made E3 the Vesperia Definitive Edition announcement party and saved some time


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

So I've been away this weekend and missed every presentation, only watched a couple trailers linked to me.

Is there a site that gathered every announcement somewhere or am I going to have to sit and watch hour long videos to find out?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> I don't know why you're all talking about all this other stuff when _fucking Tales of Vesperia_ is finally getting a full western release AND the PC is getting it and everything
> 
> They could've just made E3 the Vesperia Definitive Edition announcement party and saved some time



The one thing I remember about Vesperia is that its MC wasn't one of those naive and benevolent live-and-let-live MCs that you see in most jrpgs and shonen. No he wasn't like that at all. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




You cross the line with him, and he'll straight up murder your ass. And hide your body.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Naruto said:


> So I've been away this weekend and missed every presentation, only watched a couple trailers linked to me.
> 
> Is there a site that gathered every announcement somewhere or am I going to have to sit and watch hour long videos to find out?


I'm sure IGN or Gamespot have a list or compilation of the biggest reveals


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> I'm sure IGN or Gamespot have a list or compilation of the biggest reveals



I want smol reveals too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No by showing glimpses of future.



By literally showing logos. 


Fuck  



Naruto said:


> So I've been away this weekend and missed every presentation, only watched a couple trailers linked to me.
> 
> Is there a site that gathered every announcement somewhere or am I going to have to sit and watch hour long videos to find out?



Just do what I do, and go to the channels of the main publishers like EA, MS, etc... Check out Bamco/FROM as well as they released a bunch of as well, especially Sekiro which looked awesome. 

Fuck it, here's the link to Sekiro:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2018)

I am sure Starfield will be fine the real question is can any studio make a Sci Fi Franchise and not shit the bed by the fourth one...
Not counting Nintendo Classics...

Microsoft actually did good. Granted most of the good shit was more teasers or remakes.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I want smol reveals too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Wait, Devolver Digital already had its conference?

And fucking WOLF METAL CHAOS REMASTER WAS ANNOUNCED?!

THIS E3 IS FUCKING NUTS. MECH AMERICA GREAT AGAIN.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

@Mider T

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 11, 2018)

@Mider T


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2018)

@Mider T

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)

Patiently waiting for Battle Royale: Battle Royale mode.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

So when is Square Enix disappointing millions and millions of pink haired landwhales today? 3 hours?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

2 hours left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> By literally showing logos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you're just being rough on them when they dont have anything to show right now though.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So when is Square Enix disappointing millions and millions of pink haired landwhales today? 3 hours?


Man I hate SJWs


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Mider T



this shit is mario done right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So when is Square Enix disappointing millions and millions of pink haired landwhales today? 3 hours?



15 minutes 



Dean Ambrose said:


> I feel you're just being rough on them when they dont have anything to show right now though.



Bruh, I was just saiyan. I aint being rough, just saiyan it wasn't anything special.


----------



## Blocky (Jun 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> this shit is mario done right


Will Mario have a gun then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Looking forward to whatever Yoko Taro has to show.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

YOUTUBE LINK, I'M AT WORK HERE.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> YOUTUBE LINK, I'M AT WORK HERE.



Same. At VBS at my church and need a link pronto!


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2018)

Blocky said:


> Will Mario have a gun then



It make him more Italian...give him a bottle of wine and having him executing mfers like a proper Mafioso.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

It starts.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> YOUTUBE LINK, I'M AT WORK HERE.





Utopia Realm said:


> Same. At VBS at my church and need a link pronto!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider, no surprise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Guy: Lara, give an ass shot to the camera


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Bigger boobs ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Did she just lynch a guy?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Guy: Lara, give an ass shot to the camera



When she is getting the Breast Job?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did she just lynch a guy?



Its only lynching if she killed a Black Guy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

This the beginning of the game? This is barely one step away from AssCreed.

THE GOOD KIND OF ASS CREED, AM I RIGHT, FELLAS?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks the same


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

The clothes feels like the ones from the first games.

FF14 next expansion ? I guess they're still making money with it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

MMO bullshit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Why the fuck is Keith David narrating these segments?

Who the hell associates him with weeaboo games?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why the fuck is Keith David narrating these segments?
> 
> Who the hell associates him with weeaboo games?



A paycheck is a paycheck. Weeaboo Money is still Green.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

MMO, who cares ? 

Monster Hunter World !


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Monster Hunter crossing with the big MMO boys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

FFXIV shit for MHW. That's neat.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Huh ? Life Is Strange 2 or something ? It's not, but in the same universe.

Captain Spirit.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> Huh ? Life Is Strange 2 or something ?


It's LiS Captain's Spirit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

More kids talking like a 40 year old writer thinks they talk.

Hella cool!

/cringe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Captain hella Spirit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

Dragon Quest.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2018)

Charming, but I don't see how it translates to the life is strange formula.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Dragon Quest XI ?
Meh too. 
If there was some novelty with the gameplay.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

I never understood the appeal of this franchise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Man, Akira Toriyama's art style completely lost its charm in 2018. What a fucking dull looking game.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)

Fucking Jehovas Witness knocking on my door in the middle of E3.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

RIP HxH fans

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

The hell is this ?


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)

Did anyone else notice they left the microphone on for the Dragon Quest trailer?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

What's this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Final Dark Fantasy Souls

WE'RE HARDCORE TOO, HONEST. THAT ARMOR WAS KINDA RUSTY AND JUNK. SO GRIM AND SCARY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Platinummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Platinum Games? I'm in


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

New IP ? Might be nice.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

Babylon's Fall, from Platinum games

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Replaying this shit. Good stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Final Dark Fantasy Souls
> 
> WE'RE HARDCORE TOO, HONEST. THAT ARMOR WAS KINDA RUSTY AND JUNK. SO GRIM AND SCARY.



Shut your cock hole. it's a Platinum game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

NieR Automata wasn't on XOne ? 

Never knew


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

Octopath Traveler.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Babylon's Fall, from *Platinum games*



Wait, what?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Switch only


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Octopath "tru final fantasy" Traveler


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Octopath Traveler's tight.

Especially because I'll only pick Primrose for her Octopussy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, what?



Bruhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Juste Cause 4 ! Yeah ! Still need to finish 3 !
Rico Rodrigez !


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hope the weather thing won't be removed in the final game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bruhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



WHAT'S GOING ON

AM I HIGH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

DMC5, Bayo 3, Platinum horseshit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

It's from the Automata's team, for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> WHAT'S GOING ON
> 
> AM I HIGH



High on Action game goodness. We on bruh.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Showing off movies now?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Thought it was Dude Sex for a sec.

Turns out it's Spider Man 3.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Keishin (Jun 11, 2018)

dq11 GoTY pretty easily


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

A mute guy kicking ass. I might relate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Huh ? HUUUUUUH ?????????? :WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW

The Quiet Man got me hyped !


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Kingdom Hearts trailer.

*FOR EVERY QUESTION, THERE IS AN ANSWER
*
You can tell that the marketing team never even touched the games.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2018)

The kid was deaf and the two guys were about to help him and they just get assaulted. :bruh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

It's the fuckin rat!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh Kindgom Heart 3 .
Lost my hype 5 E3s ago.

The Quiet Man seems a Yakuza lite as far as gameplay goes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Ice powers? THAT'S AMAZING, MNHOY.

**Proceeds to bend reality in complete abstract ways*
*
Don't need to suck Frozen off, Square Enix.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2018)

the quiet man looks interesting


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

This audio is so fucked up, it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

Is this it? Good lord that was a weak presentation.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This audio is so fucked up, it's fucking hilarious.



No SFX whatsoever.

Meanwhile, Ooh, Aah, Huuh, Huu and random voice clips.

Finished ??? 
That's all ???
Where the hype ? FF7 Remake news ?

No complete presentations ? No in depth shit ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Well, that was fast.

Guess you should've held the actual announcements for your own conference, SE. This was flaccid as shit.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

Wow, Square lost E3 pretty hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

that was pretty bad. Maybe worse than EA


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)

Still better than EA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Dafuq is FFVIIREmake?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Jun 11, 2018)

Tomb Raider: 

Final Fantasy XIV: 

Captain Spirit: 

Dragon Quest: 

Babylon's Fall: 

Nier: 

Octopath: 

Just Cause: 

Quiet Man: 

Kingdom Hearts: 

I got what I wanted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> that was pretty bad. Maybe worse than EA



I know it was shit but let's not make bad jokes now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dafuq is FFVIIREmake?



Holy shit, COMPLETELY forgot about that.

Keep holding on to those dreams, FF fans. I'm sure that game is coming along just fine.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Square Enix could win E3 easily. With in depth presentations, short gameplay clips and some guy who explains how the game works and stuff.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)

Where is the Avengers game

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Babylon's Fall might be great in concept but we don't have shit about it so....

C+ for SquarE Enix, which is pretty much the score you can guess about most of their games nowadays. So points for consistency.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dafuq is FFVIIREmake?


Saving it for Sony's.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Luck said:


> Where is the Avengers game



Where is everything ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Breadman (Jun 11, 2018)

Babylons fall actually looks kind of cool. I'm a sucker for dark fantasy cult shit. 

I'll probably get that game and the Octopath one, but nothing else looked that interesting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2018)

wtf SE? no FF7remake trailer?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Insterested by The Quiet Man and Juste Cause 4. That's all.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

The games of the Square Enix Live Show !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Luck said:


> Where is the Avengers game



This as well.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Babylon's Fall might be great in concept but we don't have shit about it so....



Seems RPG-ish. Consider it bought anyways. 



blakstealth said:


> Saving it for Sony's.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Missed SE. Heard they sucked along with Tomb Raider. Is this true?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> Missed SE. Heard they sucked along with Tomb Raider. Is this true?



Yeah 30 minutes of trailers. Then end.
No hype presentations, no speech, no gameplay in depth coverage.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah 30 minutes of trailers. Then end.


How was Tomb Raider? Same shit as last game?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> How was Tomb Raider? Same shit as last game?



There was new stuffs, all right. By all means it expands on the last game, but nothing really inovative.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Tbf to square Enix.  They pretty much said they were doing this style weeks ago.

Still though nothing amazing or what we didn't know came from it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2018)

they still have their own conference later this year right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2018)

only hope for Avengers game is @ Sony conf


FF7R is dead


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 11, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> only hope for Avengers game is @ Sony conf
> 
> 
> FF7R is dead


Cloud and Sephi will be a part of KH3.So yeah


----------



## TrueG 37 (Jun 11, 2018)

I called it when I said SE will find another way to fuck up . Better pray that the Sony conference has something otherwise.


----------



## TrueG 37 (Jun 11, 2018)

Disregard the ff7 remake for a second even the stuff they showed we already saw. No explanation on the Avengers game, hey you know that tactics game we announced, yeah we got nothing and nothing that you haven't seen from kh3. It wasn't as bad as EA but still 30 minutes of my life and oxygen wasted.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

oh god, the skyrim alexa thing is real. lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Ubisoft in 30 minutes


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Horizon sequel?


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Watchdogs 2049 Cyberpunk edition?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

No news so far on BL 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> oh god, the skyrim alexa thing is real. lmao



What.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't even know if this is the conference.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Ubisoft > EA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Can the french finally use Ubiart Framework for something instead of the usual asset dump shooter?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't even know if this is the conference.



Are they showing some jabronis playing Siege?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What.


Yea Todd confirmed you can play Skyrim on Alexa


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2018)

MAXIMUM CRINGE intro to a ceremony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

The busty asian chick from the B&E2 trailer needs to come back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

The cringe has begun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Holy shit.

Ubisoft is being more Ubisoft than usual.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

This is great, guys. seriously


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

I can't even make fun of this. It speaks for itself.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Just Dance 2018 is lookin good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Someone give me the asian dancer's phone number

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Holy fucking shit, they're still doing Just Dance.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)

omg stop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Fuck man hire me as presenter so next time someone offers this shit as an idea, I can slap them across the face


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

JUST CRINGE 2019.

PAINT YOURSELF PURPLE AND CHURN SOME BUTTER. IT'S TIME TO SLIP ON YOUR FEET.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

that wasn't cringy at all. y'all so jaded lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

At least that's outta the way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Beyond Good and Evil 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> that wasn't cringy at all. y'all so jaded lol


So having Sexual Harrassment Panda on stage dancing isn't cringe?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Man.

It looks like Cowboy Bebop with animals. Awesome.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

What are the odds that Ubisoft bought Silent Hill off of Jewnami?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

It feels like this has nothing to do with the first game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Any game play?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

OH.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH

WHAT

THE FUCK WAS THAT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Woops.. spoke too soon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

The fuck happened to Jade. Is that her or her mom?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

T-T-T-T-T-T-T-THAT'S ALL, FOLKS.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

I love  how French(mainly Parisians) shit on foreigners' french accents, yet they sound like crap when speaking English.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

The only open world that matters from Ubisoft. Finally something not that's a soulless copy paste.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

So in other words do our jobs plebs


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The only open world that matters from Ubisoft. Finally something not that's a soulless copy paste.


Aren't all Ubisoft open worlds basically the same?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

The fuck is the kid alien from third rock from the sun doing here


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm insulted.


There there, I'm sure you have a fine English speaking accent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh wow actual reason to bring in a celeb


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2018)

its the guy from TDKR


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Still better than the Oscars.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

That's not a bad idea, but wouldn't it mess with the world-building?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Someone didn't turn off the mic.

WE NAILED IT BY FUCKING UP THE END.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

And we're back to asset dump shooter


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Beegee fest? Why the fuck is that disco group getting fest. Also Loooool overheard the lady say we nailed it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2018)

tbh B&G2 looks like it might come out even later than FF7R

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's not a bad idea, but wouldn't it mess with the world-building?



Depends if there's any quality assurance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

More The Division players than WOW and SWTOR players combined.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its the guy from TDKR


don't forget the muppets tv show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Depends if there's any quality assurance.



Sounds like a nightmare management-wise.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2018)

R6 esports   ResidentSleeper


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

espurts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Breadman (Jun 11, 2018)

WHY ARE WE GETTING A SHOOTER GAME DOCUMENTARY!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't give a shit about competition


----------



## Breadman (Jun 11, 2018)

I JUST WANT MY GAMES MAN, I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE COMMUNITY OR ASPIRATIONS OF RANDOM PEOPLE.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Man, what an inspiring person to play video games to make a shit load of moZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

>Showing off a documentary about some assholes winning a video game tournament

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2018)

time to go take a leak


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)

Back to the cringe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Not this guy again.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 11, 2018)

This guy riding the bike...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Change your names to Ubicringe already

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Breadman (Jun 11, 2018)

YOOOOO TRIALS, YES.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

HELLO CHILDREN, I AM MONEY WITH FUNNY AKCHENT. I MAKE FINALND YOKE.

AM I FUNNY YET


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Excitebike HD Rollercoaster edition


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

They're still making Trials?

Wow, color me impressed.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Excitebike HD Rollercoaster edition


don't disrespect Trials like that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> don't disrespect Trials like that


They did it to themselves right now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2018)

this seems like way too much effort for a trials game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

That's a weird amount of support to a quirky physics game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Wait, this isn't Trackmania?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

did anybody post that meeseeks battle royale tweet? I just saw it and it was hilarious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

So basically all E3 games come out on Feb cause Rockstar made them shit their pants


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> did anybody post that meeseeks battle royale tweet? I just saw it and it was hilarious



Link it man.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

In b4 Assassin's Creed ?


----------



## Breadman (Jun 11, 2018)

Ooh, Trials will be on the Switch? I might get it then.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

This guy

has dramatic pauses

that feel

totally fucking















stupid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

The Division is trying to warn us about black friday? deep.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Assassins creed Battle Royals


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Is it possible for Ubisoft to do worse than SE?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Link it man.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

The division


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

That's what you get for trying to save on a toaster ya dumb hoe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Eww Division


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Am I playing a video game or am I getting drafted for WW3?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm gonna raid the fridge instead since this is boring me to hell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Free DLC? Thats not bad .


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

I can't wait till Sony wins E3 in a couple of hours


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks like everyone is learning from the backlash of Battlefront 2 and Destiny's greediness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

I want *YOU *to buy the day one horsecock edition.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)

Trump City the game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> Looks like everyone is learning from the backlash of Battlefront 2 and Destiny's greediness.


Yea cause never expected that type of DLC to be given free

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh yeah the PC gaming show is after this 
After it is Sony winning E3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

>no scummy anti-consumer practices 
>crowd goes crazy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sony winning the E3 doesn't seems much of a stretch now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> I can't wait till Sony wins E3 in a couple of hours



 Will they though....? Seems like everyone has not really given it there all this year. Not that I can blame them. The next gen is close for ps and xbox


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

hoooo shit... New Rayman?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Is this the Mario Rabids guy?

I thought he was a crying fatass.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

wow, new DK from Ubi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Oh yeah the PC gaming show is after this
> After it is Sony winning E3


Will they take it easy on people or will the massacre them?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Man, Ubisoft do not know how to cut the mic in time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Wuuuut?!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Mario Rabbids is officially its own universe/franchise. Neato.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

diggin the live music

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea cause never expected that type of DLC to be given free


This is good for the industry, hopefully more companies and developers follow suit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)

Yeah the band is good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Ubi's choice of asian women is ace

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Its DLC huh?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2018)

Ok, the game and band were on point. That is how you do music.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2018)

Rabbid Peach

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

These audio issues


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

I love Ubisoft CG trailers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

If only Skull and Bones was an actually interesting game. I love this kind of setting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ubi's choice of asian women is ace


>liking asian women

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Lose the scarf, you're too old to be a hipster, grandpa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Sweet Ubisoft believes in piracy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2018)

make a PotC-like CGI movie about S&B


i dont care about a MP game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Lose the scarf, you're too old to be a hipster, grandpa.



Did you hear that he said "fucking". So fucking kewl.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> >liking asian women



Looked at your set lately?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Lose the scarf, you're too old to be a hipster, grandpa.


it's cold in those theaters


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Can we pirate your games ?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

this looks better than sea of theives. not that it takes much lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Man.

Shame it's pretty much like Sea of Pirates.

Cause this game looks legit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Looked at your set lately?



Still have no idea what that expression is supposed to be. Sad? Apathetic? Disgusted? Horny?


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)

The OST sounds dope as fuck


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Looked at your set lately?


Nah, Luna is an exception, besides, my girlfriend's middle name is Luna.
FFXV was/is trash regardless


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

DISGUISED AS PORTUGUESE MERCHANTS.

RESULTS IN THE POOR VICTIMS LOSING THEIR SHEKELS.

YOU'RE WELCOME.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man.
> 
> Shame it's pretty much like Sea of Pirates.
> 
> Cause this game looks legit.


This game is basically Black Flag though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh shit the Portugays are taking over.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

I see this selling well btw.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> DISGUISED AS PORTUGUESE MERCHANTS.
> 
> RESULTS IN THE POOR VICTIMS LOSING THEIR SHEKELS.
> 
> YOU'RE WELCOME.



POR
TU
GAL

CARALHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

PISS POOR PIRATES GOTTA GANGBANG ALPHA MALE SAILORS TO GET THEIR DIRTY MONEY.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I see this selling well btw.


But you can just play Black Flag doe.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Eliiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> PISS POOR PIRATES GOTTA GANGBANG ALPHA MALE SAILORS TO GET THEIR DIRTY MONEY.


Damn Portugese

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh hey it's that guy.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)

Frodo.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

He's wearing the ring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Dammit Elijah you an actor . Remember your lines , Boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Is that Jack Black?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

A game where Jack Black is your father. The horror.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh look.

Toy shit.

Ubisoft is so late to the party this shit has died in the meantime.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Star Link about to get shat on by Red Dead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Dudes got a Sakura sized forehead


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

What the fuck is even happening


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

wait... what the fuck


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Ubisoft beating Miyamoto at his own game.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 11, 2018)

OH SHIT BOYS, WE GOT SOME STAIR FAX.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Holy shit Star Fox is a Ubisoft now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

This is FUCKING bizarre, dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

dafuq man.. I thought this was new Star Fox game by Ubisoft.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)

Ok. Rayman is making it Smash 5, I dont have doubt in my mind about it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

I want that arwing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

SUGOI.

TRÉS BIEN.

OUR COUNTRIES WILL HAVE EVERLASTING PEACE.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ubisoft beating Miyamoto at his own game.



And then they show him in the crowd.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2018)

how is For Honor still alive ?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Star Fox in Ubisoft?
Didn't expect that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

AMIIBO SHIT EVOLVED.

UBISOFT IS BECOME MORE POWERFUL EACH E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

This just makes me want a new Star Fox game without the shit controls and shoehorned second screen gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Imagine if Miyamoto is at Sony's press conference?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

This game woefully lacks a kebab empire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

The fuck is this?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

oh heck yeah


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Incoming annoying debate about historical accuracy


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Welp, reviewers and SJWs won't like seeing a woman get killed like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

I though For Honor had low amount of active gamers now


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

For honor battle Royale 
My body ain't ready for this royale


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I though For Honor had low amount of active gamers now


A female lead is sure to bring them back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

This conference is so dull am just about to post the Sea of Solitude trailer again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Gotta run but I'm sure I'm not losing much. Watch the rest later.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Boo Crew 2


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

MILF ALERT!!!!


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)

Nobody gives a fuck about the crew 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Wtf is Crew


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Why do these conference keep including racing games that nobody gives a shit about


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

IN THIS WORLD THAT I LIVE IN
IS EMPTY AND COLD
AND LONELINESS CUTS ME 
AND TORTURES MY SOUL


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Wtf is Crew


Its an open world racing game


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

The Gods are fools


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jun 11, 2018)

Boring conference but still better than that dumpster juice EA gave us.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Why do these conference keep including racing games that nobody gives a shit about


I mean, if it's getting a sequel...surely, there must be a fanbase


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

A Sin creed that actually has my interest.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

What is this


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Never been interested in A-Creed, likely never will be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

I'M NO CHILD OF DESTINY 
AND NO FORTUNE'S SON
I'VE JUST CHASED YOU SO LONG NOW
I'M TOO WEAK TO RUN


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

im picking kassandra


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Are these games still about the dude from the future changing shit in the past?


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Are these games still about the dude from the future changing shit in the past?


Havent played since AC 4 but im pretty sure they ditched that stuff with Origins.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Are these games still about the dude from the future changing shit in the past?


Desmond? No they stopped that shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Fuck this shit is gorgeous. Too bad it's AssCreed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Lol a woman as a spartan 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Luck said:


> Havent played since AC 4 but im pretty sure they ditched that stuff with Origins.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Desmond? No they stopped that shit.



LMAO. Dafuq is the point of all of this then?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck this shit is gorgeous. Too bad it's AssCreed.



 Why did they not stop at 3?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> Why did they not stop at 3?


Money

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAO. Dafuq is the point of all of this then?


Its just legit that point in time.


But Ill be honest nobody has an idea anymore


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Money



....I ran into that obvious answer...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Holy fuck that UI is pretty as fuck.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAO. Dafuq is the point of all of this then?


why do we need a point to play as a spartan warrior?


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> Why did they not stop at 3?


Because Black Flag needed to exist

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 2


----------



## teddy (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I though For Honor had low amount of active gamers now


For what type of game it is, not really


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

I know this is just AC Origins 2, but sue me if this doesn't look okay.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

teddy said:


> For what type of game it is, not really


Huh well I had read stories of low activity


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

This gameplay is winning me over a bit.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

That's it, I guess.

I'll be asleep for Sony, hopefully I won't miss much.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

So what's next after Ubi?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I know this is just AC Origins 2, but sue me if this doesn't look okay.



It looks amazing. But I am literally prejudiced when it comes to Ubisoft's asset dumps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So what's next after Ubi?



PC Gaming show and Sony. There's also Ninetndo tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

>No Rayman
>No Child of Light 
>No Valiant Hearts
>Or anything using Ubiart framework

Make the engine public assholes.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

Nintendo will be at 5pm my time tomorrow, Sony will be while I'm asleep.

PC conference won't have any new games, so I'm not gonna watch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)

Where is the new Splinter Cell 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah, Sony


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Nintendo will be at 5pm my time tomorrow, Sony will be while I'm asleep.
> 
> PC conference won't have any new games, so I'm not gonna watch.


Wont miss.much from Sony . They will talk mostly about the games coming up this and next year


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## teddy (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Huh well I had read stories of low activity


Obviously overblown at this point if they're expending resources for new shit. look at mvci for an example of a real dead game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

This shit already starting super weird. 



teddy said:


> look at mvci for an example of a real dead game



Still hurts man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

It's so bizarre that MS has a decent chance of winning.

-----

Man. What was that softcore porno shit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Youtube is 20s behind
Why would you use it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Youtube is 20s behind
> Why would you use it



My ISP hates Twitch for some reason.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Man hopefully they show some Bloodstained here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Minecraft Capitalism edition


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's so bizarre that *MS has a decent chance of winning*.
> 
> -----
> 
> Man. What was that softcore porno shit.





Wait, you're serious?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> Wait, you're serious?



Dude, you just outcringed EA and Ubisoft combined.

-------

>Uber simulator game. 

I mean why not.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 11, 2018)

BATTLE ROYALE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

@Deathbringerpt Another Battle Royal. Are we rich yet?


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude, you just outcringed EA and Ubisoft combined.


Naww, you need some rest. Let me help you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> Naww, you need some rest. Let me help you.



Embarrassing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh shit, here we go.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

oh man, thought the guy talking now at the pc show was Patton Oswalt lol


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> Naww, you need some rest. Let me help you.



The truth right here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

So Yakuza Kiwami, Yakuza 0, and Valk Chronicles 4 are coming to PC!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

So you play as a shark eating shit?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> So Yakuza Kiwami, Yakuza 0, and Valk Chronicles 4 are coming to PC!



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHTTTTTTTTTT ?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHTTTTTTTTTT ?


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 11, 2018)

I bought Assassin's Creed Origins the other day and now there's already a new Assassin's Creed coming out. Looks really neat though and in Greece, too!

Haven't really played Assassin's Creed before so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

yo this sable game. I get to play a full cartoon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Geoff Keighley is wearing these. you guys think these are nice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

So is Sony conference also going to show a KH3 trailer with _another_ extra scene thrown in?


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Geoff Keighley is wearing these. you guys think these are nice?


I fuck with them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Anything new to report?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Anything new to report?



Sony in 10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Whelp time for the main event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Sony in 10


Guess that's all I can hope for


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



They should put CoD after Death Stranding because no one there will care about CoD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

I just want Ellie killing everything. Literally everything. It's just one of those games where being an evil asshole is completely justified because you played through the first game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Hearing rumors that Nintendo will show up tonight to ask Sony if its ok if they can take second place from Xbox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

We starting.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

intimate` stage`


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

It's official Sony is a cult in a church now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

This feels weird already due to the venue choice alone.


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

Church of Stationology


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh ya fancy huh Sony?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

church of layden lmao this shit right here`


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Are they in a church or what?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Genocidal Ellie please.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

I wonder if Neil Cuckman wil be presenting.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Put the fucking phones away. smh


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

ITS TLOU ITS TLOU ITS TLOU


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Sony is creepy this year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Put the fucking phones away. smh



Just like real church already.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

Afterwards everyone has to donate enough money for monthly PSNOW


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

it all makes sense now


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Now it makes sense.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Ellie actually isn't ugly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Ellie's redesign


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

So they're in a replica set for Last of us 2


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Ellie is actually pretty cute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Lezblocked


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Is Ellie dating a Jew?


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Wtf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Wait Ellie is gay?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

im terrified now


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jun 11, 2018)

wow gaemz 
this is gaemz!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait Ellie is gay?



Missed the DLC didntcha?


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 11, 2018)

Naughty Dog been playing too much Life is Strange


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Missed the DLC didntcha?


Yes ....teehee


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes. Killing.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait Ellie is gay?


ya didn't play the dlc?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

his organs D:


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait Ellie is gay?



I think it was somewhat hinted at in the first game that she had more feelings for females.

All this whistling.  Ellie vs The Saviours.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> ya didn't play the dlc?


No but I get the gist of it now


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Fuck, this game is gorgeous


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm pre ordering this shit right now


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice to see some damn gameplay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I think it was somewhat hinted at in the first game that she had more feelings for females.
> 
> All this whistling.  Ellie vs The Saviours.


Hmm maybe I didn't pick up on it then 


Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 11, 2018)

Reason to get PS4 rising


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Better stealth than MGSV 
How  will Kojimacucks ever recover


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

this is wow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Niceo shot Ellie.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

I want this game fucking now


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 11, 2018)

Stun animation on point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Sony won E3 with just one game, amazing


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

This makes Tomb raider look like a PS2 era game.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Glad to see they removed the dumb wallhack from the first game.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Animation is top notch

You can feel the pain in the enemies


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Did she just no sell a pitchaxe to the fucking head?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2018)

Damn she should guest in the Next Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

IM IN HPYSICAL SHOCK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Ellie somehow looks worse than grandpa Dante, but I get to kill shit so that was nice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

I thought it was good but not amazing


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

So they're going to new areas for each game, like it's some kind of ride.  And if it is like this what a ride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I thought it was good but not amazing


Better thasn MGSV

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

I'M HERE.

WHY IS ITALIAN PUSSY GETTING IN THE WAY OF E3.

LINK ME RIGHT THE FUCK NOW.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 11, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Animation is top notch
> 
> You can feel the pain in the enemies



Exactly.

Also loved the dodge animation


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So they're going to new areas for each game, like it's some kind of ride.  And if it is like this what a ride.



Sony Cares...making sure their fanbase gets some exercise in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So they're going to new areas for each game, like it's some kind of ride.  And if it is like this what a ride.



They're gonna move to Kojima's dick for the Death Stranding section.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Are all female characters in games these days going to be lesbians?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So they're going to new areas for each game, like it's some kind of ride.  And if it is like this what a ride.


They have all teh moniez thanks to GOW and Detroit


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Sony Cares...making sure their fanbase gets some exercise in.



Don't forget to stop for 10-15 minutes every hour as per what every game in late 90s to mid/late 00s said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> Better thasn MGSV


By miles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'M HERE.
> 
> WHY IS ITALIAN PUSSY GETTING IN THE WAY OF E3.
> 
> LINK ME RIGHT THE FUCK NOW.



Fuck you doing here. Go back to the Italian chick, and see if she has an asian sister.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Are all female characters in games these days going to be lesbians?



With Ellie though it's a long standing thing, not something just made up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

@Deathbringerpt

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 11, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Are all female characters in games these days going to be lesbians?


If only


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2018)

Damn Ellie


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're gonna move to Kojima's dick for the Death Stranding section.



Ah, yes. For the live action Norman Reedus weird shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Are all female characters in games these days going to be lesbians?


Dont worry we'll get gay ones too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

what's the death stranding room gonna look like? oh my god


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

I bet Death Stranding isn't as  good as TLOU2


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

That play through had me on my toes the entire time. This game is gonna be fucking unreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Yooooo 

New Game plus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Cod.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

CoD piss break boys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

This format sucks. More filler than actual content is never good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

That bullet is as durable as Ellie's skull that can no sell pickaxe shots to the fucking head.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Dont care about Call of Dung


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Indra said:


> That play through had me on my toes the entire time. This game is gonna be fucking unreal.


I'm fucking hyped, this might end up being one of the best stealth games ever. The animations were fucking on point and you can tell the graphics are going to be fucking stunning in the final product.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Calling it now, the show will be jumpy.  But everything will look great what they show.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2018)

Yo, show some trailers, save the intermission interviews til after the show


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

OH BOY, I WONDER WHAT MAGICAL GAMING SHENANIGANS AWAITS ME WHEN I GET HOME.

**Cawadooty intensifies* 

*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Fans: Yo we really like these maps. can ya bring them back?
CoDfucks: Sure. but they're pre-order shit.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 11, 2018)

Should really finish TLOU 1 one of these days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

someone said the audience is having babies surgically implanted into their throats for the death stranding venue


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Destiny still ain't dead?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> someone said the audience is having babies surgically implanted into their throats for the death stranding venue



Fuck outta here.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

so they're gonna stop moving now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Fuck off with the Destiny shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> I'm fucking hyped, this might end up being one of the best stealth games ever. The animations were fucking on point and you can tell the graphics are going to be fucking stunning in the final product.


Exactly. The combat went above and beyond, and the fact that you can actually move between things and under cars? Talk about taking the sneak level to the fucking max. I'm incredibly impressed by Naughty Dog, they outdo themselves every time.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Deadstiny

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Indra said:


> Exactly. The combat went above and beyond, and the fact that you can actually move between things and under cars? Talk about taking the sneak level to the fucking max. I'm incredibly impressed by Naughty Dog, they outdo themselves every time.


Honestly, I kept on thinking I was watching cutscenes during the gameplay. This shit is going to be damn amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Only reason Destiny 2 hours clock at 6 billion hours is because devs fucking nerf the fucking exp gain.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Are we gonna have some damn musician play for every game?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> Honestly, I kept on thinking I was watching cutscenes during the gameplay. This shit is going to be damn amazing.


Where is my dad Joel though?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Are we gonna have some damn musician play for every game?



Feel the artistry gaddamnit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Suckerpunch devs watched Bleach once, got drunk, and decided to make this game.


----------



## 12771a (Jun 11, 2018)

Yo this music shit went on for too long


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Indra said:


> Where is my dad Joel though?


He dead 

Cause men are shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

cool cgi


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Indra said:


> Where is my dad Joel though?


Relax, we will see him soon.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He dead
> 
> Cause men are shit



Kill all white men REEEEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Dude, there's no way this is gameplay unless I missed something. inb4 downgrade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Kill all white men REEEEEEEEEEEE


Indeed 

Also it seems to be getting backlash from gamers for the "sudden" lesbian turn


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Nobu=Roach in Japanese


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

GAIJIN SAN HONORABRU OPAN WARUDO GAMU

SHINOBI SONY MASTERS PLEASED


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He dead
> 
> Cause men are shit


Honestly, ND are SJW as fuck, but their games are good. So....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

This too damn pretty . I CALL SHENANIGANS!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

I legit thought this was for Shadows die Twice with the white vegetation vista.

That probably tells how legit it is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> Honestly, ND are SJW as fuck, but their games are good. So....


OH I dont care but some of the fanbase are throwing fits now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Cant wait till Kratos shows up in Japan


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This too damn pretty . I CALL SHENANIGANS!!



First/Second party sony ones generally look as gorgeous in game as shown on trailers.  Unlike Ubi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Getting Tenchu vibes but less brutal.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

This is some Akira Kurosawa tier fighting animation. Legit impressed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

That was a nice Batman take down


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> OH I dont care but some of the fanbase are throwing fits now


It slightly irks me because I know they're throwing SJW themes in just for the sake, but I mostly couldn't give a shit. I'm just pissed that Ellie's gf is a Jew.
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 



No but really, Jews are bad




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

oh no, they're fightnig


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

They have been blurring out the real brutal parts on the Disney Channel side....kind of. Not all the brutal parts though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> First/Second party sony ones generally look as gorgeous in game as shown on trailers.  Unlike Ubi


You just made me want this more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

This weab shit tight.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Love me some weab shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost oc Tsushima is a must now


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

Buying it first day


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Portal 3


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Nani kore?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

What's this edgy tetris shit


----------



## Breadman (Jun 11, 2018)

The Last of Us is for poopyheads and doodoofaces.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

this is like quantum break's second chance edition


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Pickle Rick!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Maxine Payne

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

MY WALLET CANT TAKE THIS BS ANYMORE SONY PLZ STOP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Dude, I fucking knew it had to be Remedy. It screamed it the second time shift happened.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Weirdest product placement I've seen in a while.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

RE2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... We innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

RESIDENT EVIL 2!!!!


----------



## 12771a (Jun 11, 2018)

It's Leon right


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Resident Evil huh?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Leonardo DiKennedrio


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

wow wo wow wo wow


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

SONY WON E3 AGIAN
SONY WON E3 AGIAN
SONY WON E3 AGIAN
SONY WON E3 AGAIN
 SONY WON E3 AGAIN
 SONY WON E3 AGAIN 

SONY WON E3 AGAIN 
SONY WON E3 AGAIN
 SONY WON E3 AGAIN
 SONY WON E3 AGAIN 
SONY WON E3 AGAIN

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

RE2 Sony wins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Whelp Sony won . Let's call it a night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

January? Are you fucking kidding me?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

WE GOT A REALEASE DATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 12771a (Jun 11, 2018)

Release date is the same as jap  KH3


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

RE2 Looks fucking legit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Weirdest product placement I've seen in a while.



We just know what year this takes place.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

DMC 5 AND REMAKE 2 BOTH ON SPRING.

CAPCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 11, 2018)

It's time


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

RE2 BOIS


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm gonna be broke in January RE2 KH3.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Trover GOTY


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Damn even Sony didn't escape the cringe


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Indra said:


> SONY WON E3 AGIAN
> SONY WON E3 AGIAN
> SONY WON E3 AGIAN
> SONY WON E3 AGAIN
> ...


Let's be honest, Sony won during TLOU


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Sony got their own KH3 stuff.  Even Square didn't get their own trailer they got the MS one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

It's Not! Rick and Morty.

Okay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Yoooo what?


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> It slightly irks me because I know they're throwing SJW themes in just for the sake, but I mostly couldn't give a shit. I'm just pissed that Ellie's gf is a Jew.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


They are just mad that they aren't getting 3-D models to wank off to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

Whelp looks like I have to look up the trailer since dumas channel went to 1 commercial during the end of it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2018)

FUCKING PIRATES AGAIN


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

SONY STOP

IM BROKE


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> They are just mad that they aren't getting 3-D models to wank off to


----------



## sworder (Jun 11, 2018)

JACK SPARROW

KH3 STOP OKAY


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Show me something to be hyped for Sony


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Who gives a shit about Pirates of the Caribbean anymore.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

my god the cringe of KH weeb shit no sound effects


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

the pirates cast being animated like that is weird, yet really cool


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

ITS TIME BOIS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

The World said:


> my god the cringe of KH weeb shit no sound effects


The lines though 

Cheesiest shit I ever heard


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

DEATH STRANDING


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Kojim time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

How did Sony show new KH3 footage over Square Enix?

Is this company retarded?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Leon looks even weirder than Dante and Nero lol. Claire looks fine I think. But Jesus God Leon.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Will we rike it?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

that ps4 pro is the best one ive seen


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2018)

Imagine if this game is the finale for the second fucking year in a row.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How did Sony show new KH3 footage over Square Enix?
> 
> Is this company retarded?



Hell Sony might as well get FF7Remake as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

TIME FOR NO GAMEPLAY IN A STRAND.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 11, 2018)

Norman Fetus


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

oh man, is this gameplay?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Carry simulator?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

Sony definitely killing it.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

This trailer is retarded


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

All this shit is walking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

WOW.

THAT'S SOME NEXT GEN WALKING RIGHT THERE.

REALLY GREAT WALKING.

CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF IT

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2018)

Alright I'm good for now. Next.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

MOST EXPENSIVE BESTEST WALKING SIM EVER


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

So what do you actually get to do?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So what do you actually get to do?



Deliver Babies.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

My dream is to make the same game as Death Stranding but with pornstars instead of celebs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My dream is to make the same game as Death Stranding but with pornstars instead of celebs.


Remember to add midget pornstars as comedic fodder.


----------



## NO (Jun 11, 2018)

Kojima is out of his mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

my status is fucked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Gonna be some weird as fuck doujins as a result from this game.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Okay, I'm interested


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Did this bitch chew the fucking fetus thingy?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm more confused with every damn trailer!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

This is some Hideo Kojima shit there.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

I still don't know what the hell is going on with Death Stranding except we're delivering babies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Nioh 2

Samurai shit overload


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)

NIOH 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

A BUNCH

OF ABSOLUTE

NOTHING

BUT IT'S GOOD CAUSE IT'S WEIRD


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did this bitch chew the fucking fetus thingy?


WE ASMR NOW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2018)

Nioh 2, just in time to get crushed by From Software's new game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Losing Snake broke Kojimas mind  

Guess he needs to be put down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

God damn.

Japan is in, motherfuckers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

Spiderman


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 11, 2018)

Wow this is boring as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

wowzers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Electro


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Spider-man arkham asylum.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Spiderman Arkham.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

nice how you can use the environment


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2018)

Surprise spiders? Sounds terrifying.


----------



## NO (Jun 11, 2018)

Who funded a new Spiderman game? 

Why not just make another Batman game?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Bane became Rhyno


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

8 years? Peter finally not a teenager or college student?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

If you want to impress me, show me some webflinging. Not BamHam combat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Isn't this literally the plot from the first Arkham game?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 11, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Spider-man arkham asylum.



Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## NO (Jun 11, 2018)

Voice acting is garbage. 

If it's any consolation, mechanics and graphics don't look that bad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Do they just lock super villains in their high tech suits?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Isn't this literally the plot from the first Arkham game?


Second one actually


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

why not have us websling through that instead of a cutscene?


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

more gamer girls with purple hair


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Iron-man betrayed Peter after he smashed cougar aunt may

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm tired of Sony man. THEY JUST CANT STOP


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2018)

Spider-man, Spider-man Does whatever a Spider can...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

So they chickened out of the new character being main villain


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2018)

1/10 it was shit


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 11, 2018)

Wow that was 100% ass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Hear that?

That's the sound of fucking Microsoft having a better conference than Sony.

THANKS KOJIMA. SO WEIRD IT'S OPPOSITE DAY.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Ok so who is the secret person.  Evil Stark?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hear that?
> 
> That's the sound of fucking Microsoft having a better conference than Sony.
> 
> THANKS KOJIMA. SO WEIRD IT'S OPPOSITE DAY.



Wait, so Son'y conference was ass?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

REmake 2 is 4.5

Capcom is all about monkey paws now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hear that?
> 
> That's the sound of fucking Microsoft having a better conference than Sony.
> 
> THANKS KOJIMA. SO WEIRD IT'S OPPOSITE DAY.


Also blame Last of Us . That was shit


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So they chickened out of the new character being main villain


never giving Asians any love

thanks Japan for giving us good shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Remedy's Control was probably my favorite reveal. Ghost of Tsushima was legit. Spider Man is likewarm as usual.

Death Stranding beat the odds by actually showing gameplay of a fucking walking simulator.


----------



## NO (Jun 11, 2018)

E3 is just looking average this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2018)

Lots of weeb games coming.


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

Playstation never fails with their exclusives.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Capgods won even if they didn't have their own show.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

Microsoft - A
Sony - B
Bethseda - B+
EA -

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

TLOU2 and GoT were the two stars. DS just looked underwhelming.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

wheres red dead


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

The World said:


> Microsoft - A
> Sony - B
> Bethseda - B+
> EA -



Microsoft showed 0 Xbox exclusives.  To win you need an exclusive that you can't get anywhere so as a console one they failed again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

The World said:


> Microsoft - A
> Sony - B
> Bethseda - B+
> EA -


Eh Micro was C+

Sony was C 

Micro had 15 games that are on all systems and skimmed through some cool indy games .


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

The World said:


> wheres red dead


R* doesn't do E3

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2018)

RE2 won e3.


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2018)

Nintendo can beat everyone by revealing a new F-Zero, though I'm sure they'll just inundate us with more amiibo shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Final 

Fantasy 

7

Is

Dead


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Microsoft showed 0 Xbox exclusives.  To win you need an exclusive that you can't get anywhere so as a console one they failed again.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Eh Micro was C+
> 
> Sony was C
> 
> Micro had 15 games that are on all systems and skimmed through some cool indy games .


I never watched the actual presentation. I gave it an A for all the game trailers that came from it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Scud said:


> Nintendo can beat everyone by revealing a new F-Zero, though I'm sure they'll just inundate us with more amiibo shit.


Nah Nintendo needs to grow up and stop drooling over itself


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Kojima is so delusional these days, he genuinely thinks actor reveals makes for hype trailers.

This fucker lost his mojo completely.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2018)

Scud said:


> Nintendo can beat everyone by revealing a new F-Zero, though I'm sure they'll just inundate us with more amiibo shit.




Please Nintendo can win with Smash alone if they unveil a killer roster that plus any other classic character getting a new game should easily carrying them to a win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

The World said:


> I never watched the actual presentation. I gave it an A for all the game trailers that came from it


Trust me man , Xbox had some cool concepts but rushed out for Gears and Halo. That shit was dumb especially when they need to show variety


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh and for a game where Spider Man looks fucking awesome, every single villain looks like a power armored goofy retard.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

I loved Death Stranding


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

This is the year of E3rd party titles. On that concept alone, Microsoft completely destroyed Sony.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 11, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> RE2 won e3.


This was my entire E3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

The World said:


> wheres red dead



Like they need to waste energy/money/time promoting that shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is the year of E3rd party titles. On that concept alone, Microsoft completely destroyed Sony.


True seeing as Sony sucks graphic wise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Like they need to waste energy/money/time promoting that shit.


Ill promote it for free


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Ninty can still win by announcing Simon, Crash, and Spyro for Smash tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Just saw TLOU 2's trailer.

It looked genuinely amazing.

It also looked scripted and tailor made as the original TLOU's trailer.

Fool me once, ND. Not falling for your basic ass gameplay again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Kojima is so delusional these days, he genuinely thinks actor reveals makes for hype trailers.
> 
> This fucker lost his mojo completely.


He needs his rock the guy who tempered his insanity Tomokazu Fukushima. Hes like Lucas now


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just saw TLOU 2's trailer.
> 
> It looked genuinely amazing.
> 
> ...


yea the gameplay looks too good to be true.


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Microsoft showed 0 Xbox exclusives.  To win you need an exclusive that you can't get anywhere so as a console one they failed again.


Lmao Microsoft's entire conference was full of multi-platforms.

Sony actually produced games that make people understand why they even have this fucking system to begin with.

But tell me how much fun they are gonna have with Unravel 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Dude that was a fucking PSX there hooked up to a crt tv. YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost of Tsushima, REmake 2 made this conference tolerable. 2 looked AMAZING. Just accepting RE 4's camera.

Control looks to have an inordinate amount of potential that Quantum Break never had.

Death Stranding is self-parody.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Sony wins if: Stops putting out too much weeb stuff

Nintendo wins if: Stops drinking its bottle

Microsoft wins if: If they jump off a cliff


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

The whole rat first person thing from RE2 remake just clicked.  In RE2 Clair basically got told by Annette Birkin that the rats were the carriers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Action Hero (Jun 11, 2018)

FF7 is never coming out.

DMC5 is still game of the show, underwhelming conference honestly.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

Indra said:


> Lmao Microsoft's entire conference was full of multi-platforms.
> 
> Sony actually produced games that make people understand why they even have this fucking system to begin with.
> 
> But tell me how much fun they are gonna have with Unravel 2


the death of consoles  would be the best for everyone

all games on steam/gog PC muster race. Microsoft when u making the Snitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Action Hero said:


> FF7 is never coming out.
> 
> DMC5 is still game of the show, underwhelming conference honestly.


Didnt you hear how FF7 is in deep shit of trouble from happening?


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

The World said:


> the death of consoles  would be the best for everyone
> 
> all games on steam/gog PC muster race. Microsoft when u making the Snitch.


U aint wrong tho.

PC is master race


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> This was my entire E3



RE2 is probably in my top 5 favorite games of all time, I couldn't be happier now that it doesn't seem to be in development hell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ghost of Tsushima, REmake 2 made this conference tolerable. 2 looked AMAZING. Just accepting RE 4's camera.
> 
> Control looks to have an inordinate amount of potential that Quantum Break never had.
> 
> Death Stranding is self-parody.



Dude I think you missed Nioh 2.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

The World said:


> the death of consoles  would be the best for everyone
> 
> all games on steam/gog PC muster race. Microsoft when u making the Snitch.


Pcs suck and should die as well


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Holy shit, Mr. X and the Licker.

What this engine screws up in faces makes up for everything else.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Didnt you hear how FF7 is in deep shit of trouble from happening?



The deep shit trouble was confirmed false.  They brought it in house now KH3 is more or less done outside of the last few months of polishing.

With RE2 remake there needs to be a difficulty mode where Mr X is on a complete patrol and can get you at any time. (Optional mode of course.)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Action Hero (Jun 11, 2018)

Indra said:


> Lmao Microsoft's entire conference was full of multi-platforms.
> 
> Sony actually produced games that make people understand why they even have this fucking system to begin with.
> 
> But tell me how much fun they are gonna have with Unravel 2


Xbox One is literally a PC. No reason to even buy it.

Still though their conference was better, only because of Cyberpunk and DMC but that's just me.


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

Definitely gonna buy a xbox for this game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

Action Hero said:


> Xbox One is literally a PC. No reason to even buy it.
> 
> Still though their conference was better, only because of Cyberpunk and DMC but that's just me.


I like DMC and I have high expectations for Cyberpunk, but there was hardly gameplay between the both of them. Just tidbits in the DMC trailer and it wasn't shocking.

They could of done better IMO. The lack of exclusives on Microsoft's side doesn't help.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude that was a fucking PSX there hooked up to a crt tv. YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Putting it on loop at FTL speeds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)

I preferred this over MS tbh.

Showing me a 3rd party game's CGI trailer means nothing to me. What I want to know is what exclusives are gonna convince to buy the console and if u show me a 3rd party game I want to know why I should buy it on ur console.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The deep shit trouble was confirmed false.  They brought it in house now KH3 is more or less done outside of the last few months of polishing.
> 
> With RE2 remake there needs to be a difficulty mode where Mr X is on a complete patrol and can get you at any time. (Optional mode of course.)


Dammit rumors once again being shit


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

Biohazards no joke


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

DMC 5 is game of the show BY FAR. Enough cinematic and gameplay for a perfect balance. 

Add that to Shadows die Twice looking amazing and Cyberpunk 2077's real first look, they won so far. Don't even care about their first party.



Nemesis said:


> The whole rat first person thing from RE2 remake just clicked.  In RE2 Clair basically got told by Annette Birkin that the rats were the carriers.



Exactly. Capcom is getting a whole lot better with subtler detailed trailers. Whoever bitches who won E3, Capcom is the real winner,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Keollyn (Jun 11, 2018)

Indra said:


> Definitely gonna buy a xbox for this game


Same here if I ever got back into consoles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

He's testing us for an alien invasion


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

he thirsty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

That RPD station was looking like a fucking haunted fortress. They're going to make Raccoon City absolutely gigantic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Dude, Claire has the outfit of the cut character of RE 1.5

THE DETAIL PILING IN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Action Hero (Jun 11, 2018)

Indra said:


> I like DMC and I have high expectations for Cyberpunk, but there was hardly gameplay between the both of them. Just tidbits in the DMC trailer and it wasn't shocking.
> 
> They could of done better IMO. The lack of exclusives on Microsoft's side doesn't help.


Oh yeah Xbox won't exclusives anymore so like I said no point in buying the console. They can't do better since all of their games will.be on PC.

I only liked the conference because of those 2 games and I already know they will be great. But I'm DMC fanboy so I'm bias. Switch it around and sony would have won for me lol


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

choosing fixed camera and third person for re2 is pretty cool


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 11, 2018)

That so many people think Microsoft won is concerning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

HiroshiSenju said:


> That so many people think Microsoft won is concerning.


It won by default.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

HiroshiSenju said:


> That so many people think Microsoft won is concerning.



It's logical when you look at the competition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Consider the RE4 gameplay officially dug.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2018)

Action Hero said:


> Oh yeah Xbox won't exclusives anymore so like I said no point in buying the console. They can't do better since all of their games will.be on PC.
> 
> I only liked the conference because of those 2 games and I already know they will be great. But I'm DMC fanboy so I'm bias. Switch it around and sony would have won for me lol


You didn't get hyped from any of the exclusives from Sony this year? Everything but Death Stranding had pretty impressive gameplay.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Kojima is on now  with Lindsay Wagner


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That RPD station was looking like a fucking haunted fortress. They're going to make Raccoon City absolutely gigantic.


 

dude if that's the scale we get to explore around the police station this shit is gonna be game of the year FOR A REMAKE HAHAHHAA CAPCOM U WINNING

MEGAMAN DMC AND NOW REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

The World said:


> dude if that's the scale we get to explore around the police station this shit is gonna be game of the year FOR A REMAKE HAHAHHAA CAPCOM U WINNING
> 
> MEGAMAN DMC AND NOW REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



One has to wonder what the hell happened with Marvel vs. Capcom Infinite.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Action Hero (Jun 11, 2018)

Indra said:


> You didn't get hyped from any of the exclusives from Sony this year? Everything but Death Stranding had pretty impressive gameplay.


ghost of tsushima looks good, and I'm trying to get into Spiderman. But I already knew/saw about all of those last year so I couldn't get hyped.

TLOU 2 is bound to be amazing since it's Naughty Dog but I already knew about it for while, see what I mean.

DMC 5 came out of.left field. All.we had were rumours b4.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude that was a fucking PSX there hooked up to a crt tv. YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



I love how you can hear the cheering in the background.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2018)

Don't leave us.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Consider the RE4 gameplay officially dug.



SECONDS, PLEASE.

This looks fucking amazing. Prove me wrong about changing the gameplay, Capcom.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Don't leave us.
> 
> .


Deep 

Why am I still getting nothing from Death Stranding


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why am I still getting nothing from Death Stranding



Cuz it's objectively dull.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)

Lol

My favorite part of the Death Stranding trailer is when he pulled out the gun, the rest made it look like a walking simulator.

Im pretty sure I understand the mechanics of the game now. Enemies speed up time to kill u, by the ur dead the baby will be old enough to take ur place. Sounds neat on paper tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cuz it's objectively dull.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2018)

Not really wise of Kojima being vague as he possibly can with this game. People are starting to lose interest. How many years has it been since we’ve known about this game’s existence??


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> Not really wise of Kojima being vague as he possibly can with this game. People are starting to lose interest. How many years has it been since we’ve known about this game’s existence??


2 years


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Consider the RE4 gameplay officially dug.


OMG MY BONER WONT GO DOWN!


----------



## Action Hero (Jun 11, 2018)

Kojima lost his touch, never got the hype about this game in the 1st place. Always looked dull imo.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 11, 2018)

Best part of this E3:


Homophobes crying in Last of Us 2 trailer comments


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Best part of this E3:
> 
> 
> Homophobes crying in Last of Us 2 trailer comments



Did they not play Left Behind?


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

RE2 legit looks horrifying. Capcom has really stepped up their horror.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 11, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> I mean, did they not play Left Behind?


It is so clear they never did. 

Either they are Xbox 'fanboys' or just homophobes.

Either way seeing them getting salty over a kiss is hilarious


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Best part of this E3:
> 
> 
> Homophobes crying in Last of Us 2 trailer comments


To be fair, the kiss wasn't really needed. Unless her relationship is a major factor in this game, there wasn't any need to show it since we already knew she was gay/bi.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Still nothing to lose your shit over.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Best part of this E3:
> 
> 
> Homophobes crying in Last of Us 2 trailer comments



 And Disney Channel blurred their kiss out.....I am not surprised.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

But damn TLOU2 looks fucking legit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

We've actually yet to see any Infected in any LoU2 promotional material.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We've actually yet to see any Infected in any LoU2 promotional material.


I thought they'd go the predictable route and have infected/clickers attack their little party.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> And Disney Channel blurred their kiss out.....I am not surprised.


Damn that is disappointing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> And Disney Channel blurred their kiss out.....I am not surprised.



dem kisses were saliva-based.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> And Disney Channel blurred their kiss out.....I am not surprised.


wait what


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 11, 2018)

Can we give it up for capcom real quick though? Two games back to back where it seems like they are learning from past mistakes and simply LISTENING to what the people want and it turns out the games look fucking phenomenal. I was not expecting RE2 to look anything like that nor DMC5, gotta give credit where it's due.

Ghost of Tsushima though 

Spiderman looks damn good

KH3 gonna be dope, still confused about aqua lol

LoU2 

Sony came out with haymakers lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2018)

LMAO someone's getting fired

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAO someone's getting fired



All of those virgin eyes!


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> dem kisses were saliva-based.



Sure....THAT was the reason.....



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAO someone's getting fired



 Like....what the hell did they think they were getting when they decided to show it on there channel? There coverage of it was terrible.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> Did they not play Left Behind?


Im legit surprised by how many cucks on twitter going "Well this came out of no where, fuck that!".



Superman said:


> And Disney Channel blurred their kiss out.....I am not surprised.


Ur watching the conferences on DC?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> Like....what the hell did they think they were getting when they decided to show it on there channel? There coverage of it was terrible.



They were expecting KH
Remake of Lion King
Remake of Aladdin
Remake of Toy Story.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2018)

Snake said:


> To be fair, the kiss wasn't really needed. Unless her relationship is a major factor in this game, there wasn't any need to show it since we already knew she was gay/bi.



First trailer for TLOU 2 has a pissed off Ellie telling Joe "I'm going to kill every fucking last one of them." put that with this trailer then you know that the love interest is dead or seriously injured early on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 12, 2018)

2:35

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 12, 2018)

Lesbians are so boring.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2018)

Luck said:


> Ur watching the conferences on DC?



 When I did not feel like being on my computer, yes. They censored the shit out of this day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Lesbians are so boring.


Bruh, the moment they introduce gays will be WW3 for some of the gamers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Stupid Gearbox

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

I said it before, and I'll say it again.

Last of Us is for Poopyheads.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> 2:35


These KH reactions are so wild

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bruh, the moment they introduce gays will be WW3 for some of the gamers



I'm gay myself but lesbian relationships are always boring.....Always

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I'm gay myself but lesbian relationships are always boring.....Always



Im not heads up on that but honestly they go with les cause its the less triggered issue. Although some still got triggered so it didnt matter

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Sony won E3 again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Sony won E3 again


Eh. Sony was weak this year.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 12, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> These KH reactions are so wild


So I think he _might _have a thing for Aqua

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Im not heads up on that but honestly they go with les cause its the less triggered issue. *Although some still got triggered so it didnt matter *

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eh. Sony was weak this year.



Yeah, that break to wait for audience to move was terrible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Yeah, that break to wait for audience to move was terrible.


I give them credit for going outside the box but it didnt work since they had so few games to talk about


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Pretty much


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I give them credit for going outside the box but it didnt work since they had so few games to talk about



Short and sweet and to the point. Did not try and talk people into their games. Did not get arrogant. And I bet the reason the games were so few was because next year or so they will be talking about or introducing the next gen. Which will come out the year after maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Short and sweet and to the point. Did not try and talk people into their games. Did not get arrogant. And I bet the reason the games were so few was because next year or so they will be talking about or introducing the next gen. Which will come out the year after maybe?


I can see this actually. But the system is still 3 years away


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 12, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I'm gay myself but lesbian relationships are always boring.....Always


I disagree. I think lesbian relationships are amazing.

But Dorian from Dragon Age inquisition is still one of the my fav. characters due to his realistic backstory


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Plexa (Jun 12, 2018)

They're really going all out with Kingdom Hearts III, I'm so pumped.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2018)

KOJIMA IS A FRAUD!

Death Stranding is nothing but a hiking simulator

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 12, 2018)

I never understood Kojima's fetish with stealth and weirdness 

Does he fantasize himself to be  locked with weird superhumana while trying to get away with stealth? 


Still guy is creative af


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

> literally a ~$100M hiking simulator

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

There were a few games that definitely caught my eye this E3, but I've just been waiting for Nintendo at this point, since the Switch is what I invested in. Haven't touched my PC in half a year, but that Tunic game looks kinda cute and fun, and all of these samurai/japanese mythology games look great too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2018)

You’re waiting for more mario clones?


----------



## Plexa (Jun 12, 2018)

Nintendo have a fairly good track record of pleasing fans, even if some of their business decisions are a little... well, bizarre, and they continually struggle with identifying and catering to the differences in core/casual audiences. That said, I'm not sure there will be much for them to showcase beyond Super Smash Bros. I'm hoping for some word on an Animal Crossing Switch adaptation (as I recall, an Animal Crossing trademark was registered earlier this year) but I'm not holding my breath on it.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 12, 2018)

>Sony won

Peeps still sleeping on Nintendo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

The Last Of Us Part II looked pretty good.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2018)

If Kojima wanted to do a part baby/parenting plus hiking sim., then he should have applied a job at EA and worked on Sims 5 


Death Stranding looked boring af. Don’t tell me this will have no combat.


----------



## Steven (Jun 12, 2018)

Just make a Metal Gear 1 Remake with current graphic

Kojimas new games are...demented


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

so .. best conference ? (purely as a conf, ignoring exclusivities and consoles)


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

I'll wait till Nintendo, but so far Bethesda (specifically idsoftware) won E3 for me. New DOOM and new Wolfenstein? Gimme that shit baby.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

publisher-wise it could be Bethesda yeah .. or Capcom  

Im not yet sold on daughters Co-opstein, but new DOOM is 10/10



but purely conference/show wise I would probably say MS

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> First trailer for TLOU 2 has a pissed off Ellie telling Joe "I'm going to kill every fucking last one of them." put that with this trailer then you know that the love interest is dead or seriously injured early on.



I wanted oldman Joel dead.




Naruto said:


> The Last Of Us Part II looked pretty good.



It.... did. Like I said, I'm glad they removed the wall hack but the sonar shit is still there for some reason. I just don't know why they're still not showing any infected gameplay which is the best part from the first game. But they really need to work on some details, like a pickaxe to the head should be instant death. I wont be able to empathize with Ellie struggling if she can just Thanos everything.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2018)

If Capcom had announced Dragons Dogma 2 they would have demolished this years e3, but instead we just gotta settle for a landslide.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm waiting for Nintendo, but I'm not expecting much. As I don't really care about their first party licenses.

Still wonder who lost E3 this year. EA or Square Enix ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> If Capcom had announced Dragons Dogma 2 they would have demolished this years e3, but instead we just gotta settle for a landslide.



Bruh they have DMC, Resident Evil, and Megaman in the span of 5-6 months. I am pretty sure they demolished everything already. Anything else would be overkill at this point. Capgod is back.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bruh they have DMC, Resident Evil, and Megaman in the span of 5-6 months. I am pretty sure they demolished everything already. Anything else would be overkill at this point. Capgod is back.



I still want muh dragons dogma 2


----------



## sworder (Jun 12, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm waiting for Nintendo, but I'm not expecting much. As I don't really care about their first party licenses.
> 
> Still wonder who lost E3 this year. EA or Square Enix ?


I’ll take Tomb Raider, KH3, and especially Babylon’s Fall over anything EA showed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

BTW guys, remember when EA said single player gaming is dead?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> BTW guys, remember when EA said single player gaming is dead?


They are still thinking the same. Considering Anthem is fully online  


Hahahaha........they killed Bioware


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> BTW guys, remember when EA said single player gaming is dead?



Square Enix was flaccid as hell but the games themselves above and beyond the tepid shit EA showed. Even their ace Anthem was terrified of showing gameplay for more than 30 seconds straight.

It fucking lost massively just as usual.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

This E3 has been crazy with reveals and gameplay showings.

Seriously the best one in years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steven (Jun 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> publisher-wise it could be Bethesda yeah .. or Capcom
> 
> Im not yet sold on daughters Co-opstein, but new DOOM is 10/10
> 
> ...


Yeah,MS makes always a good show


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Yeah,MS makes *always* a good show



Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

so so so so good


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I wanted oldman Joel dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sonar shit is for easy levels and can be turned off anyway so there's no need to worry about it.  Just don't use it.


----------



## GamersBR (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Sonar shit is for easy levels and can be turned off anyway so there's no need to worry about it. Just don't use it.



I didn't know that.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 12, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> If Capcom had announced Dragons Dogma 2 they would have demolished this years e3, but instead we just gotta settle for a landslide.



This. So much this.

I was actually hoping that would have been a surprise. They had the ball rolling, why stop there?


----------



## Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> KOJIMA IS A FRAUD!
> 
> Death Stranding is nothing but a mailman simulator


Fixed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

Actually did you guys notice how most of the DLC announced has been free and the lack of loot boxes present at e3? I think the bad publicity is working.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 12, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Actually did you guys notice how most of the DLC announced has been free and the lack of loot boxes present at e3? I think the bad publicity is working.



A step in the right direction.

Though I suspect it could still be a 1 step forward, 2 step back, kind of deal. $ will always find a way.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2018)

Someone needs to make Thanos clicking his fingers and EA turning into dust gif.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Actually did you guys notice how most of the DLC announced has been free and the lack of loot boxes present at e3? I think the bad publicity is working.



Even EA pulled a PLAYER CHOICE AND EMPOWERMENT THROUGH GAMEPLAY ONLY. All those government auditing threats and legal action plus law change in some countries made them sweat. Lootboxes are already illegal in some countries.

Speaking of audits, they've left my office just in the nick of time. TIME FOR NINTENDO.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> They are still thinking the same. Considering Anthem is fully online
> 
> 
> Hahahaha........*they killed Bioware*







Deathbringerpt said:


> This E3 has been crazy with reveals and gameplay showings.
> 
> Seriously the best one in years.



 Since the mid to early 2000s.



Naruto said:


> Actually did you guys notice how most of the DLC announced has been free and the lack of loot boxes present at e3? I think the bad publicity is working.



But watch them keep the unlock rates ridiculously tidius or extremely hard. I do not mind hard, but I hate extreme hard.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> You’re waiting for more mario clones?



Well considering that people didn't complain about Nioh 2, Kingdom hearts 3, a new CoD, a redone Resident Evil, new battlefield, new halo, more sports games, another dance dance revolution, and many more... I feel like complaining about a new mario would be a bit hypocritical.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 12, 2018)

How do you throw Nioh 2 in that comparison?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm done

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

I want to bitch slap Randy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm done



HAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> a new CoD, new battlefield, new halo, more sports games, and many more... I feel like complaining about a new mario would be a bit hypocritical.


When did people not complain about those


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm not a Japanese flute listening connoisseur or anything, but the dude sounded pretty good at the very least. 

If I was in charge, I woulda left out the musical numbers tho.


----------



## Steven (Jun 12, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


What?The MS shows are good.Of course, it's a matter of taste

Nintendo in 20 min´s!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

20 mins bois:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I'm not a Japanese flute listening connoisseur or anything, but the dude sounded pretty good at the very least.
> 
> If I was in charge, I woulda left out the musical numbers tho.



It was a pretty cool segment but it's easy to make fun of. I liked it, personally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks like I'm going to have to miss Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

It's weab shit setting up for even more weab shit. It was perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> When did people not complain about those



By complaining, I mean calling them a clone of the previous games.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> By complaining, I mean calling them a clone of the previous games.


Everyone calls Sports games and CoD clones of the previous shit


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2018)

Pretty mild expectations for Nintendo atm. I expect to be pleased, but not to be blown away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't see shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok here we go.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

ready to be disappointed


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

mech game? I'm in!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

robuts!?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

Whats this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Holy shit. That was metal as fuck.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm so fuckin in. Loved that


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2018)

New mech game?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

What is this


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

New DLC for XBC2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

AM I KAWAI UGUU~


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

This looks like your average JRPG shit.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

New playable character


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

ITS REGGIE


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Pokemon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Smashu!?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

lets go bullshit ResidentSleeper


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Man this sounds boring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

>trans formative power of the Nintendo Switch

burh it's upscaled SUMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2018)

Daemon X Machina blew me away
Shit looked fun and cool

Xenoblade DLC looked great too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

HOWEVER YOU GO, WHEREVER YOU GO

PLAY MOBILE SHIT ON OUR CONSOLE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

They straight up selling Mews now


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Super Mario Party


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

That mech game......I want it. 

Oooooh Xenoblade 2's DLC is looking real good.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

thanks for the link to live


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

interesting mario party gimmicks


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Man this conference is starting boring 
Get to Smash or something already!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

Nintendo looking to destroy relationships I see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Ruin your friendships on the go.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

FIRE EMBLEM?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Fire Emblem


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Waifu Sim Emblemu


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

FIRE EMBLEM


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

New Waifu Simulator.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

oh. my. god


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

Visuals are not bad


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

WHY ARE WE HERE

ONLY TO SUFFER

NOW PAT MY HEAD, LORDU-SAN

NYAN


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

FIYA EMBUREM BOOOIIIIIIS


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh shit. Fire Emblem looks disgusting.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

I. AM. DIGGING THIS.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

yesssss lmao


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2018)

I missed the start of this...but this fire emblem sounds like ff IV


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2018)

That's like some Advance Wars stuff almost


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

Fortnite ResidentSleeper


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

**Think Viva Pinata is getting a Switch port*

*Fortnite bullshit*
*
DURRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

BATTLE ROYALE


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> That's like some Advance Wars stuff almost


What are you saying


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

ROYALE WITH CHEESE


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

Right now Nintendo is a snorefest.

Overcook is an average game, my Gf has it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

There's an Overcooked 1?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

Reggie: I can't wait to drop off the battlebus.

Reggie skin plz?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

Waifu Emblem: 10 fps edition


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

OVERCOOK 2 

Don't look at me weird I love that game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

KIRA QUEEN

Is this a Jojo reference?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

Hollow Knight is gud.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Still need to play this shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

killer queen black looks fun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

If anyone haven't played it yet. Hollow Knight is a legit Metroidvania.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Man this is a snorefest


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

Uhh, there's no way this is it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> What are you saying



Just how the skirmishes seem to go. And I meant it in a good way


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

New Octopath demo.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> KIRA QUEEN
> 
> Is this a Jojo reference?



Everything is a Jojo reference.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Fuck.

No time to play these fucking games.

SO MANY.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Just how the skirmishes seem to go. And I meant it in a good way


Both are made by the same developers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

FighterZ for Switch confirmed.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

DRAGONBBALL FIGHTERZ FOR THE SWITCH.

YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Wasteland 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Smash


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

OH BOY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Smashuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 12, 2018)

Sakurai


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

SAKURAI

WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO YOU

YOU NEED TO EAT


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

lets goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo roster


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

MARIO CONFIRMED FOR SMASH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Fuck.. It's a port.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 12, 2018)

BotW Link looks fantastic


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

Is it me or it looks like the one on Wii U ?

Oh, it's Snake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

BotW Zelda confirmed


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

climbers!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

hol' up


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Snekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

EVERYONE IS HERE?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 12, 2018)

Ganondorf with a new design 

Hooolly shiiit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh well.

Why not EVERYONE they made so far. Let's not fuck around.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Saltonetta


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

IT NEVER ENDS


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

goddamn, everyone


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

PROTOMAN IN MEGAMAN'S SMASH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Super Smash Bros ULTIMATE


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Everyone is here


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

They gon' announce one new character. Gots to be.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

Okay, this smash may be entertaining. It's a Dream Match type of game.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

HAHAHA HE SAID IT

"this is the most ambitious roster in gaming history"

THE MEMES BOOOOOOOIS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

GaaS?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2018)

Naruto said:


> They gon' announce one new character. Gots to be.



DLC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Cappy bitch.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

Goooooood damn. Everyone?!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

female pikachu SO CUUUUUUUUUUTE


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

Goku joins the fight ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

THAT AINT FALCO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Cinematic Final Smashes


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

SAMUS BUFF BOIIIIIIIIIIS

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

NO TIME FOR BULSHIT, SMASHES ARE ALL ABOUT POUNDING FAST.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Yo Samus finally usable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

WHATCHYAA GONNA DOOO WHEN KING DEDEDE RUNS WILD ON YOU?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Holy shit, cute. ZELDA A CUTE.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

The changes for Ryu are for the best. Now I can Street Fighter my way in ... let me guess they won't patch the 3DS ver ...

They guys where are the 3DS Games ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

GOTTA SMASH FAST


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Fuck that Sonic Final Smash


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Green


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

Captain Allmight


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck that Sonic Final Smash



Sonic's Final Smash is GG. Goddamn....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Nintendo doing more with Cloud than Square Enix.

GREAT SUCCESS.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

damn, this is long


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Jesus fuck, Bowser don't fuck around.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

MOAR LINKS.. MOARRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh Sonic is absolutely disgusting. I love it.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Damn this is long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Yo Ganondorf..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Ganon just fucking schooled everyone.

CAN'T BEAT THE DARK POWER OF NOSTALGIA


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

Smash is over half the presentation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

diggin the zero suit samus change


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Holy shit, Zero Suit Samus got FIT.

MOMMY.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

Smash bros....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

RODIN IS AN ASSIST

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

RODINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN 

YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

No no Luigi


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

The Earthbound final Smashes.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

trainer got a facelift. thank you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

Donkey Kong and Little Mac = ORAORAORAORAORAORA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

Nintendo: "What should we do for E3?"
Reggie: "Smash"
Nintendo: "What abou-"
Reggie: "SMASH!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

DAISY HELL YEAH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Daisy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

CLONESSSSSS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Daisy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

They're not clones, you guys.

They're....

Echos.

:^)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

I want a fuckin switch now. But I want to wait for the Switch Pro/X


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

THE. INK. RUNS. OUT.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Waluigi


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

You can rekt trophies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Bomberman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

>Fake Smash Ball

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

SMASH sure is long


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

An hour of Smash footage


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Is the entire conference basically Smash?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

THE GREATEST STAGE OF ALL

THE UBISOFT TOWER


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

Where are the other games ? It's not like I enjoy a 1 hour long patch note video, but ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Jesus that doge nerf.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

All those stages you'll ignore for Final Destination


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

The GC controller will never die.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

gonna stuck up on those controllers if they're reselling them


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Already pulled this with the WiiU. Why not. Amiibo shit is also meh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow

THey did it

Ridley


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

It's fucking Ridley.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

I CALLED IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Mario is Dead

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

FUCK ME IN THE ASS WITH THIS GAME


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Ridleyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

oh my fuckin god ridley. oh fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Steven (Jun 12, 2018)

SSB is a insta buy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Holy fuckkkkkkkkkk. This is now officially the best game ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

"Hits the big time"

That Mario hat flick.

That fucking model.

That smash

That samus fighting back

Noice


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

December 8


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

WHERES METROID FUCK


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh shit! Ridley?!? And it releases December 7th??


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Wait, that's it?

Huuuuuuh........


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

No more announcements.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

Expected a new Ace Attorney 
Where is Metroid Prime 4 ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Did Microsoft win E3?

Fucking bizarro world over here.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

>Ridley impales Mario.

I.... I-I thought this was a KIDS GAME?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 12, 2018)

Riiiidleeeey


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

Dec 8th?

MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Wait did the conference end?
Did they literally just have a one hour video about Smash


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2018)

sigh....looks like I am getting this system....


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hold on that L, Nintendo. But thanks for the Smash Bros Patch notes, I guess.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> Mario is Dead


goood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 12, 2018)

Dec 8th?

Jesus!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> >Ridley impales Mario.
> 
> I.... I-I thought this was a KIDS GAME?!



 Did you NOT see what he did to poor Megaman 1st!? Made me think it was an alien in this game at first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Ridley gameplay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Ridley looks fucking awesome, though. Real talk.

Making the conference a glorified demonstration video for Smash was a gamble that didn't quite pay off, though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

Smash: the conference


MS actually won  wont help them sell Xboxes, but hey

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

The fuck did Megaman and Mario do to Ridley to deserve that?!


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Did you NOT see what he did to poor Megaman 1st!? Made me think it was an alien in this game at first.



Yeah, but Megaman is a robot, he can be rebuilt.

Mario's made out of flesh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2018)

Moment I saw Snake again, I got some tears in my eyes. Allergies, I swear. 

Ridley was a great surprise.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

so will all those ~60++ fighters be available for free in the base game at launch ? 


I have been conditioned to DLC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so will all those ~60++ fighters be available for free in the base game at launch ?



All in the main package, all unlockable very fast, apparently.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

So is Smash rated M now?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 12, 2018)

Holy fuck were they absuing the fuck out of Smash.

What an empty Direct lmao. When EA is >


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Ridley's tail impaler does 60% damage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> All in the main package, all unlockable very fast, apparently.


the $60 value is over 9000


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

That is a very big roster. That may very well get bigger. O_o


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2018)

ShadowReij said:


> The fuck did Megaman and Mario do to Ridley to deserve that?!



 Be mascots and good guys



Yoshua said:


> Yeah, but Megaman is a robot, he can be rebuilt.
> 
> Mario's made out of flesh.



 But we never actually saw Mario get speared! And you sir are heartless!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

Where are you games, Nintendo ?
At this point the Treehouse live would have been enough.

Where is Ace Attorney ?


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

Honestly, Nintendo took this for me because a lot of the games that they showed off, even the ports like hollow knight, I'll probably buy, since I haven't had a chance to play them before.

The problem with Xboxes conference is that while they showcased lots of cool games, none of them are exclusive for xbox. There's no incentive to get an Xbox.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

>Samus vs. Ridley
>Not choosing Norfair

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Smash the Conference

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Man, the presentation is nuts. Off the fucking rockers.

MvC Infinite visuals are even worse after this. And that tail move is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

That Smash is fucking perfection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

Going to be fun Ora'ing Ridley with DK.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Expressive Dong


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Be mascots and good guys
> 
> 
> 
> But we never actually saw Mario get speared! And you sir are heartless!



It is not I that is the one without a heart, I am hewn from flesh, it is his soul that is the one crafted from metal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Ganondorf looks tight.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

I am already quite happy with the mention of Overcook 2 

A bit disappointed with the lack of pokemon mention tho...


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

David Hayter is apparently gonna do Snake's voice

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> David Hayter is apparently gonna do Snake's voice


Damn straight. I would accept nothing less. 

Looks like they permanently changed Ike's voice to his new one though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> It is not I that is the one without a heart, I am hewn from flesh, it is his soul that is the one crafted from metal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 12, 2018)

Why does Bowser look....sexy ?

Am I becoming a Furryfag ?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Bewear casually walking around wrecking shit is genuinely funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Ganondorf's sword smash


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

Ganondorf is no longer a total Captain clone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

>Ridley Amiibo

Why do this Nintendo?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

E3 is over

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> E3 is over



The conferences are. Show floor just opened I think.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

> wait one more year just to have no FF7 Remake at E3 2019

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

Wonder if they're gonna pull a 2017 and have some new stuff in the Nintendo Treehouse...


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > wait one more year just to have no FF7 Remake at E3 2019

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> David Hayter is apparently gonna do Snake's voice



Sakurai doing better with Snake than Kojima.

Some weird fucking times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

Eevee plush looks so grumpy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

That friend thinks I wont bother him about story mode


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

So you get Pikachu/Eevee as well as one of the original starters?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

They didn't even weaken it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

Smash Bros Ultimate: Infinity War for story mode.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

ShadowReij said:


> Smash Bros Ultimate: Infinity War for story mode.


I'd smash


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

You get more exp. for a good capture than beating random blokes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

So Nintendo proved its not ready boy.


Yep winner is Bethesda for those legendary reveals


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

Singulrality said:


>


In b4 we can successfully recreate FF7 in Smash because Sephiroth gets added in the game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Who cares about Westworld?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

ShadowReij said:


> In b4 we can successfully recreate FF7 in Smash because Sephiroth gets added in the game.



Would make for a cool assist trophy tbh.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

... Pokemon Let's go looks really nice...

... 

But I promised not to support crappy remake pokemon games...

...

nnnnngggghhhhhhh...


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2018)

Still no Waluigi in main roster


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> ... Pokemon Let's go looks really nice...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Anyway I am not that used to this non-wild battle mechanic...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Would make for a cool assist trophy tbh.


Would play his song everytime he is summoned.

Speaking of which I hope they fixed that cardinal sin of not having One Winged Angel. Come on Sakurai.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Dude LGP/E is trash. They highlight the number of balls you have during the capture battles sections. Like this hand-holding is just too much. And don't tell me it's for kids. SUMO is for kids, this is just insulting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

No one gives a shit about this conversation lady. Show more games.....


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

>Pokemon Let's go doesn't have Gary/blue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

They replaced Blue for a tourist guide.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

throwback tuesday :^)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2018)

That new rival disgust me


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

where is my gary


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

>Adding dialogue choices and gym spectators to this hot garbage of all games


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> where is my gary





What did I say?

What DID I SAY?

CRAPPY.

REMAKE.


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

The conference is still going on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Gamefreak: You get to play with our balls. 

Why am I watching this? It's only pissing me off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank god this boring ass conference is over


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2018)

.....I actually like the fact people ca. Watch you battle leaders.

Cuck them infront of their home audience.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> What did I say?
> 
> What DID I SAY?
> 
> ...


....I am still buying it even if it ended up as trash 




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gamefreak: You get to play with our balls.
> 
> Why am I watching this? It's only pissing me off.


I want to see the Brock match then they cut off to that damn pokeball with Mew in it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 12, 2018)

Pokemon peaked with Gold and Silver...

and until there is a massive open world multiplayer game with gyms, a proper league featuring REAL players (aka PVP for Elite 4 and Champion status), and actually hard to find/discover rare pokemon hidden and secret places. Fuck off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Super Smash is just a 40 dollar update 

Nintendo fans are sad


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

RAGING BONER said:


> Pokemon peaked with Gold and Silver...
> 
> and until there is a massive open world multiplayer game with gyms, a proper league featuring REAL players (aka PVP for Elite 4 and Champion status), and actually hard to find/discover rare pokemon hidden and secret places. Fuck off



Nah mang, it peaked with BW. Gen 6 and onwards has been a decline.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Hold up. You go to work (as in an actual job) in the new Spider-Man?


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 12, 2018)

Just going to throw this in:


Yeah about Fallout 76.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Just going to throw this in:
> 
> 
> Yeah about Fallout 76.....


Yea tweeted them this hypocrisy


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Super Smash is just a 40 dollar update
> 
> Nintendo fans are sad


I almost thought the msrp was $40


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hold up. You go to work (as in an actual job) in the new Spider-Man?



Exactly what Spider Man vidya needed.


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Jun 12, 2018)

So, nothing about the FF7 remake at all? 3 years since it was first announced and we still have next to no info about it


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hold up. You go to work (as in an actual job) in the new Spider-Man?


Can't wait to get yelled at by JJ when I forget to take enough Spidey Selfies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I almost thought the msrp was $40


Sorry I assumed that Nintendo at least doesn't charge as much for their games like other Publishers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Super Smash is just a 40 dollar update
> 
> Nintendo fans are sad



LOL call it what you want, this is arguably the best fighting game yet all things considered.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> So, nothing about the FF7 remake at all? 3 years since it was first announced and we still have next to no info about it


Expected this ever since all the bad news came up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LOL call it what you want, this is arguably the best fighting game yet all things considered.


Dude its a fun ass series no lie , but it legitimately is just an update. Unless the series adds new modes, all you're doing is paying for the same game .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

PLEASE TELL ME I GET TO GTA RANDOM PEDESTRIANS IN THE NEW SPIDER-MAN.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude its a fun ass series no lie , but it legitimately is just an update. Unless the series adds new modes, all you're doing is paying for the same game .



Keep labeling it. Doesn't change one damn thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Here we go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

@Deathbringerpt dude what the fuck the sony stream is just some assholes circlejerking each other to some mocaps


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

Well, that sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Nintendo just had Ridley murder Mario in an official promotional material and Marvel banned their characters from getting beat up in MvCI trailers. It's as if one company does video games, and the other does other stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 12771a (Jun 12, 2018)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> So, nothing about the FF7 remake at all? 3 years since it was first announced and we still have next to no info about it


might as well save up for a ps5 at this point . Yeah I agree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> PLEASE TELL ME I GET TO GTA RANDOM PEDESTRIANS IN THE NEW SPIDER-MAN.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep labeling it. Doesn't change one damn thing.


It sure doesn't


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 12, 2018)

What, no additional title like “FUCK FUCK FUCK ITS RIDLEY” or “R.I.P. Mario and Mega Man” or even “ Super Smash Bros. Bae Edition”?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> What, no additional title like “FUCK FUCK FUCK ITS RIDLEY” or “R.I.P. Mario and Mega Man” or even “ Super Smash Bros. Bae Edition”?



But CapGod is back. That's all you need to know from this E3.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2018)

these effers dare play on an animal crossing stage. come on.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

Well, I've got like, 9 new games to get on the Switch, so I'm happy for this year.  

Haven't played Hollow Knight or DBZF, Octopath, Daemon Machina and Megaman 11 all look neat, and Smash brothers is definitely great...

BUT DAT MONSTER HUNTER THO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

E3 sucked. No good games from any company .

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 12, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> What ?



You know how Kurisu is always adding additional titles to the Arcade threads?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 12, 2018)

SUPER SMASH BROS ULTIMATE, GG.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> Well considering that people didn't complain about Nioh 2, Kingdom hearts 3, a new CoD, a redone Resident Evil, new battlefield, new halo, more sports games, another dance dance revolution, and many more... I feel like complaining about a new mario would be a bit hypocritical.



but all those games are better than mario


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2018)

nerds paying $60 for a mario game

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> You know how Kurisu is always adding additional titles to the Arcade threads?



Yes, yes. It's the reason I'm puzzled about.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

Mario game, no matter how good costs 60 $ when Yakuza 0 is 17 $ on Steam.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2018)

These Splatoon matches are insane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Team Sonic Racing on the IGN stream.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> nerds paying $60 for a mario game



Least I won't be paying $60 for baby carrying walking simulator.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2018)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> So, nothing about the FF7 remake at all? 3 years since it was first announced and we still have next to no info about it



Square did pretty much say just after the announcement trailer to expect nothing until KH3 was done.  Since Square has their own thing closer to KH release and their internal team is getting finalized (there was no panic in square they just wanted it brought back).  Expect something there.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

still nothing about Medievil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

All shitty trolling aside , honestly for me personally was one of the more frustrating events in a while. No BL3 , no Superman game frome Rocksteady, Fallout got molested by the casuals, and Micro shoving away those interesting games for Gears.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't see what's wrong with the concept of 76.  It's not Fallout 5 or any main game it was obviously due to the time it was being made going to be a spin off.  Obsidian as we know it is dead and it exists in name only so none of those who worked on New Vegas is about.  Why not let an online game take place.

Also as a business what would you want A few million "Casuals." spending money to a game or a couple hundred thousand core spending their money.  More money always wins and if you're a business not trying to get max profit you're failing as a business.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2018)

cuz Elder Scrolls Online sucks


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2018)

The World said:


> cuz Elder Scrolls Online sucks



Not a Bethesda game either way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2018)

So it turns out all three of Ghost of Tsushima, Nioh 2, and Sekiro are quite different. GoT is basically your usual Sony cinematic spin on things, Nioh 2 is literally Nioh but with updated stuff, and Sekiro is actually a fully fledged Action game with almost no Soulsborne like elements. I dig.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sekiro is actually a fully fledged Action game with almost no Soulsborne like elements


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2018)

will Ghost of Sushi have any RPG elements ?  loot ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> will Ghost of Sushi have any RPG elements ?  loot ?



Doubt it but I could be wrong. Still haven't seen their interview yet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Doubt it but I could be wrong. Still haven't seen their interview yet.







Open world with some character progression.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Open world with some character progression.



Sounds like it'll have a skill tree.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> will Ghost of Sushi have any RPG elements ?  loot ?


loot in the form of bento boxes

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2018)

ghost of tsushima and sekiro are very strong candidates for goty


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2018)

my boi dunkey as my friend pedro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2018)

It's over. This guy won. Should I lock the thread?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2018)

roflmao


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> will Ghost of Sushi have any RPG elements ?  loot ?


Doubtful. Infamous Second Son had a really boring world with poor quest design, I want that game to be good but boy they gotta lot to prove.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2018)

Funny how no one is asking Nomura about Final Fantasy 7.

Totally organic and normal interviews going over there.

Anyway, Capcom won E3?

Capcom won E3.

CD Projekt could have been a contender but they decided to show gameplay footage to dumbass journos only.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Funny how no one is asking Nomura about Final Fantasy 7.
> 
> Totally organic and normal interviews going over there.
> 
> ...


SMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASH


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jun 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Funny how no one is asking Nomura about Final Fantasy 7.
> 
> Totally organic and normal interviews going over there.
> 
> ...


Capcom ain't got nothing on Last of Us and Cyberpunk, Spider-Man is also gonna crush Devil May Cringe 5 in sales and popularity since Spider-Man is a funnier and cooler protagonist to play than anime simulator hot topic hunter.

Capcom only has RE and MH to appease fans now, DMC series is outdated edge garbage not with a rental and everything it does, Bayonetta does better.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2018)

BUY MY GAME

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 14, 2018)

I have to say that the FFVII REMAKE Trailer took my breath away, killed the E3 this year! Ouuff 

Joke aside, Ghost of Tsushima looks fantastic, beautiful and gorgeous so far, will probably get it, and The Last of Us Part 2 

And finally Kingdom Hearts 3 release date and the game looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Funny how no one is asking Nomura about Final Fantasy 7.
> 
> Totally organic and normal interviews going over there.
> 
> ...



Maybe Square is pulling a Duke Nukem Forever ?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2018)

After Nin Treehouse showing off Killer Queen Black, I'm real excited for it now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2018)

And that's a wrap boys. Good E3 IMO.

Got me like 6 new games I wanna try out, and many more content of games I was already gonna buy anyways but nice to see more stuff of.

*Unstickying*

Thanks for everyone that participated. Really appreciate it. And don't forget, just because E3 is done doesn't make the discussion is. Join in the Arcade, we're cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2018)

Simon said:


> Doubtful. Infamous Second Son had a really boring world with poor quest design, I want that game to be good but boy they gotta lot to prove.


Hey, Second Son had some killer gameplay. I've never had that much fun just traveling in an open world like i did in that game. Here's hoping after Tsushima, we get a proper inFamous sequel.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2018)

No vidya, only movies.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2018)

Kojima is 25% neck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2018)

Sam Lake is 75% grin.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2018)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Hey, Second Son had some killer gameplay. I've never had that much fun just traveling in an open world like i did in that game. Here's hoping after Tsushima, we get a proper inFamous sequel.


I agree. The post game of Second Son was completely empty and devoid of anything to do, but while the story was going on it was a lot of fun


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2018)

sworder said:


> I agree. The post game of Second Son was completely empty and devoid of anything to do, but while the story was going on it was a lot of fun


I would have liked it more if I could skip the cutscenes.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2018)

Dang it. It's the end of an era.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2018)

STOP. ANNOUNCING. SHIT. EARLY. 

The hype cycle gets totally fucked. 14 months should the maximum time between announcement and release.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 17, 2018)

I think that when a game is unveiled, you should at least have some gameplay. Might be why DMC 5 was my favorite thing at E3. Cool ass cinematics in the trailer with gameplay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2018)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I think that when a game is unveiled, you should at least have some gameplay. Might be why DMC 5 was my favorite thing at E3. Cool ass cinematics in the trailer with gameplay.



The best thing about Capcom's announcements is that they gave us release dates/windows instead of just a year. And given the RE engine the dates are very believable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

